# "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gory; caution)



## TedTheLed (May 28, 2012)

This group of postings, originally from the "Bread And Butter Sandwiches" thread have been removed from that thread, to its own topical thread. It seems far too disgusting to include in a thread about sandwiches and such. It likely may run into information and discussion better suited for our Underground board, but we'll try it here. - Empath

added: this is TTL speaking; I did not really create this thread, nor did I title it.
If I had titled this thread, it would refer to 'bath salts' only, NOT LSD.
LSD has nothing to do with this story, except as a fantasy in the minds
of the uninformed. carry on.



anyone know a good recipe for nose and eyeball ghoulash?

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/05/26/miami-police-confrontation-men-leaves-1-dead-1-hurt/

MIAMI (CBSMiami) – Miami police are still tight-lipped about the man they shot and killed on the MacArthur Causeway Saturday afternoon, but new details back claims they had no choice: the naked man they shot was trying to chew the face off another naked man, and refused to obey police orders to stop his grisly meal, which one source now claims included his victim’s nose and eyeballs.


----------



## guiri (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Doesn't get fresher than that 

Not quite what you had in mind, I'm sure but I thought it was funny that it even showed
up on a search 

https://www.google.com/search?q=eye...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb


----------



## nbp (May 28, 2012)

If a person dies of natural causes, is there any legal reason you can't eat them?


----------



## guiri (May 28, 2012)

*Re:"Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

I'm sure there are. Prolly falls in the same category as having sex with a corpse...

By the way, I have never had nose but I've eaten eyes when I was a kid


----------



## nbp (May 29, 2012)

No doubt it's a foul thought, but I'm actually curious about that. Assuming it doesn't involve homocide, can you eat a person?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

from searching

Cannibalism is rare and is not illegal in most countries.
​People who eat human flesh are usually charged with crimes not relating to cannibalism, such as murder or desecration of a body.


----------



## NonSenCe (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

it tastes like chicken? chicken that can taste like nothing/everything/odd.. 

so called "eyeball" soup for halloween might be cool. but as regular dish out of goats eyes or something like that. no thanks. too creepy for me. (same with brains and odd insects etc) 

eating humans.. not very appetizing thought thinkin what we eat. haha. 

but as an emergency option (like those people in the andies plane crash several decades ago.) i can understand it and not really see it as bad thing. its about surviving, if you go killing them for food that is more dicey matter. but to survive, i understand using all edible stuff. 

but in such dire situation.. me beeing outof shape round guy, im not sure which is the likely scenario: 

am i one of the first to go weak and look like several easy meals to the others.  
or
am i the first one to look at others with hungry eyes and imagining the others as pork chops.  

--one of things i wished LOST tv show would of handled.. like why the chubby guy didnt loose any weight during their time in wild and no one ate anyone else. (ended up hating the show and didnt watch it more than 1st season.. i didnt like the way they wrote it.. just writing stuff up and be done with it. no story arc, no story, it felt like they just kept making things up, just random typing by writers cobbling up nightmares they saw. kinda like they were trippin and wrote it down. )


----------



## guiri (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



nbp said:


> No doubt it's a foul thought, but I'm actually curious about that. Assuming it doesn't involve homocide, can you eat a person?



I've gotta ask one of my cop buddies...I'll be back


----------



## EZO (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

I don't know much about bath salts but as a child of the sixties who has seen a lot of crazy sh*t happen with people on LSD, I have NEVER seen anyone go cannibal on acid.

One reaction I had to this horrible, tragic event, what with all the movies, TV shows and threads on CPF about Zombie invasions was.....OMG it's HAPPENING!!!! 

What if this was only the first case....Zombie zero...vanguard of the coming plague?!! :sick2:

LSD indeed? Maybe it's just the authorities trying not to alarm the public?

Time will tell..........


----------



## guiri (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

A buddy of mine said the same thing but I pointed out that I'm sure this is some kinda pimped version of LSD. You know, nothing's ever good
enough so we've gotta make it better...

Also, I told him the same thing. Shiiiit, it's happening. I mean, I've seen nothing but zombie movies lately
and then this happens....


----------



## guiri (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

I'm with you nonsence. If I were in the andes and without food, other than frozen people, my first question 
would be, where's the cooker?

The problem is, then you've got all these people that feel remorse and insist on telling the families
of the dead they ate them and trust me, many of them will NOT understand that you ate their son or whatever.

Personally, if I'm dying or already dead, go fer it, eat me all you want. I have no problem with that.

As for the show Lost, I never did watch it when it was on tv. I just don't do series, I have no patience
and I keep missing them. Mind you, now with a DVR, I don't miss shows but still, I have a hard time
watching something over several seasons.

I DID decide to watch it though and downloaded the whole series at the time (less, the last season) and
watched the whole thing straight in about a week and trust me, if I had to watch 5 seasons of that ****
and then a sixth season and then NOT knowing what the hell was going on, I would have had to climb
in some clock tower in Hollywood and shoot everyone.

It's like you said, NO ONE had any idea what they were doing or where they were going with that and the damn
tv people should be fined for ripping the viewers off like that.
Sadly though, there are people that still insist it was a great show


----------



## Johnbeck180 (May 29, 2012)

I chuckled a little when I was reading this. The first thing that went through my mind was. Zombies!!! They do exist.


----------



## TedTheLed (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

"bath salts" have nothing to do with LSD...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylenedioxypyrovalerone

Emp you should remove "lsd" from the thread title.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

I saw this thread title and thought - Who's throwing batteries into salt water to see what happens?

This was fasr scarier than I expected.


----------



## guiri (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Johnbeck180 said:


> I chuckled a little when I was reading this. The first thing that went through my mind was. Zombies!!! They do exist.



Yeah, I didn't even think about that until a little while later


----------



## Empath (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



TedTheLed said:


> "bath salts" have nothing to do with LSD...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylenedioxypyrovalerone
> 
> Emp you should remove "lsd" from the thread title.



The news article you linked in the OP, says:



> _(Dr.)_Adams said the new LSD is commonly called “bath salts.” The drug, Adams said, can raise a persons body temperature to such a high degree that logic and the ability to feel pain are lost; then delirium sets in and that often leads to disaster.
> 
> “We’ve had several deaths,” Dr. Adams said. “Earlier last year, we probably saw our first death from bath salts where people were running on the MacArthur Causeway, under the MacArthur Causeway being chased by the police and then all of the sudden just collapsing.”



If it's technically wrong, and it isn't comfortable for you, feel free to edit the title of the opening paragraph. It is your thread.


----------



## TedTheLed (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts"*

thanx Emp. yes, technically incorrect. I think the doctor was just using the term that he hears being used in the street.;
ie. "the new lsd" -- as an emergency room doctor he has to be aware of this for diagnosis..here's another story quoting Dr. Adams, maybe makes the term a little clearer, among other things..

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/05/2...ified-fears-grow-over-drug-possibly-involved/

I changed the title, unfortunately, the posts following the edited OP dont reflect the change... :sigh:


----------



## biglights (May 29, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Aaaahhh brains , got to love zombie references.


----------



## guiri (May 30, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> I've gotta ask one of my cop buddies...I'll be back



I found this which is very interesting.. http://www.cnn.com/2004/LAW/01/13/findlaw.analysis.leavitt.cannibalism/index.html

Also http://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/cannibalism


----------



## CamoNinja (May 30, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Seems the Umbrella Coproration lost a patient.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

If booze were illegal, most drinkers will still find a way to get it. But some will decide to move onto different things, like drinking turpentine or chewing on leaves or dropping a hit of speed.

Also, I heard another story about a guy who was brandishing a knife. When police asked him to drop the knife, he started stabbing and cutting himself. The police called for SWAT support after the man started throwing pieces of his own intestine and flesh at them.


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> When police asked him to drop the knife, he started stabbing and cutting himself. The police called for SWAT support after the man started throwing pieces of his own intestine and flesh at them.



Sweet! Talk about cleaning out the gene pool


----------



## Trevtrain (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



NonSenCe said:


> but in such dire situation.. me beeing outof shape round guy, im not sure which is the likely scenario:
> 
> am i one of the first to go weak and look like several easy meals to the others.
> or
> am i the first one to look at others with hungry eyes and imagining the others as pork chops.



Then perhaps you might like to read this and be glad you weren't an escaping convict in 19th century Tasmania 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Pearce


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Trevtrain, I actually had the movie at some point and I think started watching it but got bored.
Gotta see if I still have it 

I like the last part...

It is reported that just before Pearce was hanged, he said, "Man’s flesh is delicious. It tastes far better than fish or pork."


----------



## Greta (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

FWIW... here in AZ, eating a dead human is illegal. It is called desecration of a corpse. It's actually covered by the Eighth Amendment which covers cruel and unusual punishment. I believe that at this time though, it is a state by state thing.


----------



## nbp (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> FWIW... here in AZ, eating a dead human is illegal. It is called desecration of a corpse. *It's actually covered by the Eighth Amendment which covers cruel and unusual punishment.* I believe that at this time though, it is a state by state thing.




How does cruel and unusual punishment apply if the the person is already dead? Some of the things morticians do to bodies are anything but pleasant to think about. And that doesn't even take into account what happens to you if you donate your body to science. I read an outstanding book called Stiff which discussed things cadavers are used for. If ballistics testing and body farms don't qualify as cruel and unusual, I don't see how eating a person does. 



Note: I don't condone cannibalism, and I completely respect a person's decision to donate their body to science.


----------



## Greta (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

nbp - cadavers that are used for science like you describe have the permission of either the person themself (authorized in a will or other document before they died) or a family member who is authorized to make that decision... and with regards to what morticians do, they are also exempt as they have permission as well to do whatever is necessary. Believe it or not there was a huge debate about whether or not cremation was desecration. The ruling was that it is not. 

The Eighth Amendment refers to things like dismemberment and such. Back in the day when people were put to death for crimes or whatever and then their corpses were dismembered or desecrated in some other way (think head on a pike on a bridge), it was considered cruel and unusual punishment. I'm trying to find the paper I read on it for a class. When I find it, I'll post a link. 

Oh... and also... desecration of a corpse is considered a war crime and a violation of the Geneva Convention. Remember that video not too long ago of those marines urinating on Taliban corpses? It is likely those marines will be tried and convicted of a war crime.


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



nbp said:


> Note: I don't condone cannibalism...



So, our get together to feast on someone is off then?

Talked to one of my local cops today and he said that the laws differ from state to state and according to the what I posted earlier,
there is no law against it per se on federal level it seems.

If you haven't read it already, read about the cannibal in germany and see how they dealt with him when they had NO laws
against chomping on your fellow man..


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Greta, this again brings me to the thing about the German guy. He had the permission of the guy (whom he ate) to EAT him!


----------



## Greta (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Ok... I found what I was looking for. The Crimes Act of 1790 called for the death penalty for treason and then the mutilation of the corpse. This was later repealed as a violation of the Eighth Amendment and considered to be cruel and unusual punishment. FWIW - floggings fall into the same category...


----------



## nbp (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> *nbp - cadavers that are used for science like you describe have the permission of either the person themself (authorized in a will or other document before they died) or a family member who is authorized to make that decision... and with regards to what morticians do, they are also exempt as they have permission as well to do whatever is necessary. Believe it or not there was a huge debate about whether or not cremation was desecration. The ruling was that it is not.
> *
> The Eighth Amendment refers to things like dismemberment and such. Back in the day when people were put to death for crimes or whatever and then their corpses were dismembered or desecrated in some other way (think head on a pike on a bridge), it was considered cruel and unusual punishment. I'm trying to find the paper I read on it for a class. When I find it, I'll post a link.
> 
> Oh... and also... desecration of a corpse is considered a war crime and a violation of the Geneva Convention. Remember that video not too long ago of those marines urinating on Taliban corpses? It is likely those marines will be tried and convicted of a war crime.




So if you wrote up a contract with a family member, for example, instructing that you wish to be eaten upon death, could they then do so with impunity? I am sure a coroner would still have to come and pronounce you legally dead of natural causes so that there was no chance of the family being charged with homocide, but in that case, it would seem that the contract would not be so different from the situation where you give scientists the right to dice you up for experiments. Plus, the act would not be done out of malice or contempt, and certainly not in the public eye such as the other examples you gave. People get matching tatoos or carry vials of each other's blood around; why not bind yourselves eternally together by eating the other when they pass on?


----------



## nbp (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Greta, this again brings me to the thing about the German guy. He had the permission of the guy (whom he ate) to EAT him!




Part of the problem there was that he started to eat him while he was still alive I believe. That one is hard to defend.


----------



## Greta (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Greta, this again brings me to the thing about the German guy. He had the permission of the guy (whom he ate) to EAT him!



You're talking apples and oranges. That is in Germany - a whole different country with whole different laws that are outlined in that article. My take is that we were talking about the United States with regards to legality.


----------



## Greta (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



nbp said:


> So if you wrote up a contract with a family member, for example, instructing that you wish to be eaten upon death, could they then do so with impunity? I am sure a coroner would still have to come and pronounce you legally dead of natural causes so that there was no chance of the family being charged with homocide, but in that case, it would seem that the contract would not be so different from the situation where you give scientists the right to dice you up for experiments. Plus, the act would not be done out of malice or contempt, and certainly not in the public eye such as the other examples you gave. People get matching tatoos or carry vials of each other's blood around; why not bind yourselves eternally together by eating the other when they pass on?



Um... cuz now I think you're just being silly... :ironic: But I'll tell ya what... give it a try and let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> floggings fall into the same category...




Ooo, this reminds me of a sign I sign somewhere saying "The floggings will continue till morale improves"

That's the spirit


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



nbp said:


> Part of the problem there was that he started to eat him while he was still alive I believe. That one is hard to defend.



By request from his victim...


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> You're talking apples and oranges. That is in Germany - a whole different country with whole different laws that are outlined in that article. My take is that we were talking about the United States with regards to legality.



Well, we may be but I thought it was very interesting for many reasons.


----------



## nbp (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> Um... cuz now I think you're just being silly... :ironic: But I'll tell ya what... give it a try and let me know how it works out for you.



Quite serious, actually. While repulsive and contrary to nature and certainly not something people _should _do, I don't really see why you would not be able to eat another person so long as no harm was done to them while still alive. Once you're dead you're dead. Whether you are being eaten or burned or diced up by scientists or tossed in a field or left on the top of Everest, what's the difference? It's dust to dust for every corpse, in one way or another. :shrug: 

That said, raging acid addicts eating other people's faces probably should be gunned down by police.


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Also, I'm kinda with nbp on this one because I also feel that what you do with yourself or your body is your business as long as it doesn't hurt others.
Ie, if you want to have someone eat you, dead or alive, it should be your business and I strongly disagree with the laws in many or most countries
that prohibit suicide.

Now, if I commit suicide by slamming my car into an oncoming truck, that's not right.


----------



## Greta (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Cruel and unusual punishment as outlined in the Eighth Amendment is defined by society and has evolved over the years due to societal influences. (Trust me on this one - I had to do a whole paper on the Eighth Amendment for one of my classes). Bodies donated to science go through all kinds of legal stuff and documentation through the courts. Only certain "organizations" can do the whole science thing and they have to be certified and stuff through the courts and follow certain protocol. (Trust me on this one too - my family has instructions to send my corpse to the Body Farm in TN. I've done my research.) And as far as being tossed in a field or left on top of Everest, that is illegal as well. You can't even bury a body in your back yard if you want without it being "preserved" as with formaldehyde or something of the sort. It is considered to be a bio-hazard otherwise and it is illegal. (Trust me on this stuff as well - I used to work for the County Medical Examiner in the morgue.)


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Hmm, I sense a pattern here Greta...


----------



## Greta (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Hmm, I sense a pattern here Greta...



Yep! You guessed it! I'm getting my degree in Criminal Justice! LOL!


----------



## guiri (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Ok, I was thinking of something else but I'll let that one go


----------



## Greta (May 31, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Ok, I was thinking of something else but I'll let that one go



LOL!  My husband is a retired Crime Scene Detective. I've been living with horrific crime scene "stuff" for the past 10 years through him. And then he and I both did 6 months together in the morgue as death investigators. I was "introduced" to the Body Farm through a series of novels by Patricia Cornwell (The Kay Scarpetta series) - one of which is titled "Body Farm". Then I went on to reading the novels by Dr. Bill Bass - he is the founder of the original Death's Acre at the University of TN as part of the anthropology program. The one thing that has always intrigued and mostly frustrated me is that til this day time of death cannot be precisely determined. The closest one can get without any other information is within 6 hours. In a couple of cases I worked, this was a serious impediment to the investigation. Facilities such as the Body Farm do research on just that kind of stuff and it is their work that has gotten it down to within 6 hours. I believe it can be further narrowed down with more research. I just wish there were a facility that conducted research in a desert environment such as the one I live in. The closest is one down in Texas but even there, it is just not quite the same as here with the extreme heat and dryness. 6 hours is a pretty big window when trying to convict or acquit someone of homicide. 

Oh... and FWIW... my family refused to send me off to TN...


----------



## nbp (Jun 1, 2012)

Plenty of perfectly legal forms of body modification and cosmetic sugery are virtually mutilation or torture too IMO. Branding, scarring, tongue splitting, dermal anchors, liposuction, face lifts... A lot of pretty grotesque stuff there - check out YouTube for videos that will make you squirm. 

That stuff doesn't necessarily apply directly to our topic, but I guess my point is that in the wacko world we live in, consuming a dead body is hardly more heinous than the things people do while they're alive for fun, convenience or vanity. 

Gotta love a system where dead lifeless corpses have greater legal protection and rights than live babies. :ironic:


----------



## EZO (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Something in the air? ...... CNN, June 1, 2012 - - *"*Sheriff: Maryland student, 21, admits eating housemate's heart, part of brain"


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

As for the two guys in Germany . . . Two extremely mentally disturbed individuals found each other over the internet, and decided to meet up. Their different forms of extreme insanity complimented each other in a grotesque and horrific way. We've all heard the warnings about meeting up with folks you encounter and get to know, in a very limited way, over the internet. This is that one in a billion chance where two such disturbed lunatics met up with each other.

As for desecrating a corpse, back when Hollywood wasn't making crappy remakes; Lionel Barrymore and Earl Flynn were good friends. When the former died, his friends took his body out of the morgue; and went to Flynn's home. They dressed the body and propped up the body in a chair. Stuck a lit cigar in his mouth, and put a glass of brandy in his hand. When Flynn came home, he was nearly scared to death at his old friend sitting there. The other friends obviously hid and waited to see the look on Flynn's face. No clue if they were arrested for the prank.

When I die, I want to be cremated . . . Then I want my best friend to go up to individuals I can't stand, take a handful of my ashes, toss them at those people, and when they ask what's going on; just say "Mono says 'Hi.'"

Now it looks like I need to spell the whole thing out in my will.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*

Somewhat disturbing to say the least, but let's make a disconnect from the whole idea of it's relation to lysergic acid diethylamide.


----------



## Greta (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



kaichu dento said:


> Somewhat disturbing to say the least, but let's make a disconnect from the whole idea of it's relation to lysergic acid diethylamide.



I guess I am confused... :thinking: ... why do you (and others) feel there should be a disconnect? Does it really matter what drug is used/abused when a heinous crime (act) is committed? Po-tAE-to/Po-tAH-to...


----------



## Norm (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*

I wonder how people feel about body parts, I carry the kidneys around from two very kind deceased people.

Norm


----------



## orbital (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*

+

The original discussion is the absolute psychosis precipitated 

If you haven't seen this video, start at around 2':25" 
It's not that you can see exactly what's going on,,, but knowing the outcome & the long duration is genuinely horrifying. (left hand side of video)
http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/05/29/2822971/new-video-shows-more-grisly-detail.html


----------



## Greta (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



Norm said:


> I wonder how people feel about body parts, I carry the kidneys around from two very kind deceased people.
> 
> Norm



Norm - a very interesting perspective. And I'm hearing a lot more lately about cadaver-this and cadaver-that as far as joint replacement, tissue replacement, skin grafts, etc. The ultimate in "renew-reuse-recycle". I dunno... to some I guess it would be just as creepy as the story that kicked off this thread. But from your perspective, there is nothing creepy about it at all - it is a blessed gift.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> I guess I am confused... :thinking: ... why do you (and others) feel there should be a disconnect? Does it really matter what drug is used/abused when a heinous crime (act) is committed? Po-tAE-to/Po-tAH-to...


Just because it has nothing to do with the story. It's not a defense of LSD to suggest that it shouldn't be included in the story which has more to do with a sick-minded individual and a possible connection with these so called "bath salts". 

I agree with you completely that if a drug was used in connection with a crime, it's not the drug that even matters, but the act itself.


----------



## orbital (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



kaichu dento said:


> Just because it has nothing to do with the story. It's not a defense of LSD to suggest that it shouldn't be included in the story which has more to do with a sick-minded individual and a possible connection with these so called "bath salts".
> 
> I agree with you completely that if a drug was used in connection with a crime, it's not the drug that even matters, but the act itself.



If a compound used completely changes ones mental state, to the point of complete uncontrolled transgression, it absolutely matters.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> Norm - a very interesting perspective. And I'm hearing a lot more lately about cadaver-this and cadaver-that as far as joint replacement, tissue replacement, skin grafts, etc. The ultimate in "renew-reuse-recycle". I dunno... to some I guess it would be just as creepy as the story that kicked off this thread. But from your perspective, there is nothing creepy about it at all - it is a blessed gift.




Agreed. The political correctness of carrying the kidneys of deceased people really has to do with the context...Norm, you are a very fortunate person. On the other hand, if you'd been carrying the kidneys around for a quick snack...

Also, has there been any update on the victim? I can't seem to find any update on the victim :/ is he alive? is he dead? ZOMBIFIED perhaps? On a better note, I called the trauma center and they still seem to be operating just fine...I wonder how long until all i get is either a busy signal or no pickup at all?


----------



## dc38 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*

ALSO, I don't know if this was mentioned before...but I also can't find any conclusive evidence that bathsalts OR lsd or any kind of potential drug was involved in the miami case...the media just cleverly stated that LEO's REFERENCED the occurrence to OTHER events. Basically, every news page I've read only says that LEO's explain SIMILARITIES and POSSIBILITIES that the cases are related in nature. One page even goes as far as to redirect/misdirect attention to the "drugs" that were mentioned, thus implying that the drugs WERE the definitive cause of the attack.
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/05/29/reports-miami-zombie-attacker-may-have-been-using-bath-salts/
I'm sorry for the rant, it just bothers me that a few well placed assumptions and conjectures can be taken as truth without a grain of salt (pun intended?)


----------



## Greta (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



orbital said:


> If a compound used completely changes ones mental state, to the point of complete uncontrolled transgression, it absolutely matters.



orbital... can you further expand on this? I'm curious...


----------



## rambo180 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Empath said:


> The news article you linked in the OP, says:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's technically wrong, and it isn't comfortable for you, feel free to edit the title of the opening paragraph. It is your thread.



Hi Guys, Just thought I would clear this up.The term "bath salts" could really mean a wide variety of drugs. They are almost ALWAYS a type of drug called "cathinones" (as previously mentioned by someone else, this includes MDPV). Similar structure to methamphetamine/ice/crystal meth/MDMA/ecstasy. I've seen them called "kitty cat" or something like that on an american cop show. They're desinger drugs, similar effect but different structure desinged to dodge the law as in most cases the legislation needed to be modified to make bath salts illegal. They're banned in most countries now as far as I'm aware. They're sold as bath salts to dodge the law also, as in some places if it is labelled "not for human consumption" then it is OK to sell.

LSD is made from LSA which comes from magic mushrooms. LSD is different to cathinones and is NOT in bath salts. 

BTW *LSD and/or bath salts are not safe. *Stay away from that sh*t unless you want to end up in hospital. One major reason being that you don't even know what you are taking. Even everyone here is speculating about what is in bath salts. I could tell you it is probably cathinones but I wouldn't know anything else! How pure is it? How much should you take? What cathinone is it? What else is in there? Is there any harmful impurities? How do you know it is the same as the last time you bought it? (you DON'T!!) etc etc.


----------



## orbital (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> orbital... can you further expand on this? I'm curious...



+

I truly believe in personal responsibility in the first place.

That said;
One wonders if Rudy Eugene was just enjoying an iced tea at the beach, that just maybe he wouldn't have eaten another mans face off while nude for fifteen minutes..
He attacked the man & that ultimately ended him, could it have been preventable? Absolutely
We are assuming he was trippping his brains out, if autopsy comes back clean,..we have larger problems.

Peoples actions are their own responsibility & accountability.


----------



## Greta (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> I truly believe in personal responsibility in the first place.
> 
> ...



Got it - and agree 100% :twothumbs

But what does that have to do with which drug he may have been using? **IF** he was tripping his brains out, does it matter what his drug of choice was? The end result was the same.


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> LOL!  My husband is a retired Crime Scene Detective. I've been living with horrific crime scene "stuff" for the past 10 years through him. And then he and I both did 6 months together in the morgue as death investigators. I was "introduced" to the Body Farm through a series of novels by Patricia Cornwell (The Kay Scarpetta series) - one of which is titled "Body Farm". Then I went on to reading the novels by Dr. Bill Bass - he is the founder of the original Death's Acre at the University of TN as part of the anthropology program. The one thing that has always intrigued and mostly frustrated me is that til this day time of death cannot be precisely determined. The closest one can get without any other information is within 6 hours. In a couple of cases I worked, this was a serious impediment to the investigation. Facilities such as the Body Farm do research on just that kind of stuff and it is their work that has gotten it down to within 6 hours. I believe it can be further narrowed down with more research. I just wish there were a facility that conducted research in a desert environment such as the one I live in. The closest is one down in Texas but even there, it is just not quite the same as here with the extreme heat and dryness. 6 hours is a pretty big window when trying to convict or acquit someone of homicide.
> 
> Oh... and FWIW... my family refused to send me off to TN...




Cool, BUT, if we ever meet and you start looking hungry, I'm staying away 'cause I'm a chunky boy and probably very succulent....I'm just sayin'

Hey, wasn't the body farm on an episode of bones or something (well, the concept anyway) 'cause I know I've heard it somewhere...


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



Norm said:


> I wonder how people feel about body parts, I carry the kidneys around from two very kind deceased people.
> 
> Norm



That's it Norm, pack a toothbrush, you're going to jail...


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



dc38 said:


> On a better note, I called the trauma center and they still seem to be operating just fine...I wonder how long until all i get is either a busy signal or no pickup at all?



When that happens, post it here or pm me so I can my stuff together, 'cause after that, it won't be long till they hit NC...


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*

these days its a good idea to check the webpage of the hospital youre going to, many have wait times posted..
there are also sites I hear based on twitter, where patients report current emergency room wait times.
also checking the traffic conditions before you go can help save time..
..learn about medicine, if you know more than the nurse, you may need to demand treatment sooner--

check this article, it could save your life http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/01/13/emergency.room.ep/index.html


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



TedTheLed said:


> these days its a good idea to check the webpage of the hospital youre going to, many have wait times posted..
> there are also sites I hear based on twitter, where patients report current emergency room wait times.
> also checking the traffic conditions before you go can help save time..
> ..learn about medicine, if you know more than the nurse, you may need to demand treatment sooner--
> ...



If it's just a broken arm, expect to wait a couple of hours in a busy ER.

If you're bleeding profusely, they (usually) take you right away.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*

yes, they usually do, or else, they dont, then, you die... or lose limbs...or whatever...

..as the father of the little girl in the article I posted said;

"I wish I could have kicked in the doors"
Her parents believe Malyia's condition was the result of a recent ear piercing that got infected.
"It makes me angry to think about it," says Jeffers. He says he made many attempts to get his daughter the care she needed, and regrets he could not do more.
"I wish I had kicked in the doors to the emergency room and made someone see her sooner," he says.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> When that happens, post it here or pm me so I can my stuff together, 'cause after that, it won't be long till they hit NC...



You got it, Guiri. It IS getting near hurricane season (if it's not already here :/), so maybe power outages may be to blame for no connection. But phone lines generally have their own power, and emergency/intensive care centers usually have their own backup generators to run the essentials. . .I'll call them back in a couple days. I just don't want the FBI or CIA or any blackties kicking in my door for charges of "harassment" and/or anything else lol...And i'm sure you've got a well prepped bugout bag ready. Travel light, but not too light. A ample sized/powered solar charger is your 2nd best friend. YOUR mind and self control are your first best friend.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



TedTheLed said:


> yes, they usually do, or else, they dont, then, you die... or lose limbs...or whatever...
> 
> ..as the father of the little girl in the article I posted said;
> 
> ...



Sometimes, rules are just words written on a paper. Extreme circumstances call for not so practical measures. But from the way Jeffers conducted himself in that interview, he is quite a respectable person. Unfortunately, even those who follow the rules usually get burned in the end.


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



TedTheLed said:


> these days its a good idea to check the webpage of the hospital youre going to, many have wait times posted..
> there are also sites I hear based on twitter, where patients report current emergency room wait times.
> also checking the traffic conditions before you go can help save time..
> ..learn about medicine, if you know more than the nurse, you may need to demand treatment sooner--
> ...




This is all good but not practical. I don't know how this works in other states but where I am, there's no way they're gonna let you talk to
someone about diagnosing your problem over the phone and much more of what it says in the article.
For all intents and purposes, lots of that is unpractical. 

Also, many people in the ER are not there for something that IS an emergency but those are the only options we have around here.
Also, when you're in pain or something else like that, you kinda tend to think that it's more urgent than it is.

This is not an easy one to crack, unfortunately.

Our ER here has gotten a lot better the last few years but not, the only time you wait a few minutes is if you're the only one there.


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



dc38 said:


> You got it, Guiri. It IS getting near hurricane season (if it's not already here :/), so maybe power outages may be to blame for no connection. But phone lines generally have their own power, and emergency/intensive care centers usually have their own backup generators to run the essentials. . .I'll call them back in a couple days. I just don't want the FBI or CIA or any blackties kicking in my door for charges of "harassment" and/or anything else lol...And i'm sure you've got a well prepped bugout bag ready. Travel light, but not too light. A ample sized/powered solar charger is your 2nd best friend. YOUR mind and self control are your first best friend.




Nah, no bob needed here. I have a buddy of mine a little over an hour away with all kinds of guns, ammo and provisions buried all over his property and I've told him,
if SHTF, I'm loading up the dogs and heading straight for his house 

(Yes, assuming I make it there and all that but let's not go into details, it'll spoil the fun) 

A few years ago I went online to ask which would be the best gun for SHTF scenarios and although
many people (as is usually the norm) didn't give me ONE gun but told me I needed five, the concensus
was an AK.

Well, it so happens that not long after that, I traded a printer for an AK so yeah, that's going with me with some 
lights and I'm off and running.
I'm actually having Milky building me an emergency flashlight right now.

Anyone interested and I'll let you know the rough specs once I get it and have tested the runtimes and so on.

I've always wanted a bob sitting in the truck but I keep thinking about doing this or that but I never really have
done it. I sold some flashlights to a very well known bag/backpack manufacturer years ago and never got paid for them so I was going to try
to get some of their gear but I think their backpacks are too small and I wanted something that would hold
ALL my stuff in one big bag/bag pack so that I would be ready to go camping/surviving if necessary but that's 
also something that probably won't happen.

Ideas but no follow through...I'm soooo lazy


----------



## dc38 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Nah, no bob needed here. I have a buddy of mine a little over an hour away with all kinds of guns, ammo and provisions buried all over his property and I've told him,
> if SHTF, I'm loading up the dogs and heading straight for his house
> 
> (Yes, assuming I make it there and all that but let's not go into details, it'll spoil the fun)
> ...



LOL. To state the obvious, check to make sure everything is in working order..as for the whole printer thing, hot dang! Bring a multi pass filter to pass your own pee pee through (as other sources are likely to be soon contaminated), and whatever else you said. A good solar charger can substantially charge/top off quite a few eneloops on a sunny day, and is enough to give you enough juice to run a moonlight mode all night from a cloudy day. Pack granolas and protein bars, relatively lightweight for the nutrition they have to offer. You can be lazy all you want lol, just make sure that you're able to do a string of things quickly with a checklist: get up, get dressed, grab your stuff, phone a few friends, lock your home, get moving. In that order. Everybody knows that it's more fatal to be seen naked in public than to be approached by unfriendlies. 

and a final note: sorry to the OP and admins for semi derailing a thread, but to me, every possible direction/mindset is vitally important and relevant to this thread. Be prepared!


----------



## Greta (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Cool, BUT, if we ever meet and you start looking hungry, I'm staying away 'cause I'm a chunky boy and probably very succulent....I'm just sayin'
> 
> Hey, wasn't the body farm on an episode of bones or something (well, the concept anyway) 'cause I know I've heard it somewhere...



LOL! No worries - I *seriously* have an aversion to human flesh... as far as "meals" go... :green:

Yup - there was a Bones "body farm" episode. A body exploded right at the beginning - pretty cool! and pretty realistic too! (yeah - been there, seen that - ew.) The real Temperence Brennan is Kathy Reichs. She's a forensic anthropologist and has worked with Dr. William Bass extensively at the Body Farm.


----------



## orbital (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> Got it - and agree 100% :twothumbs
> 
> But what does that have to do with which drug he may have been using? **IF** he was tripping his brains out, does it matter what his drug of choice was? The end result was the same.



+

I'll word it like this,
if someone strapped down Rudy Eugene and injected him with a psychotic cocktail, 
causing him to loose his mind completely, goes out and eats someones face off,,

the person doing the injecting would be to blame.


It is the initial decision made,,, yes the outcome was the correct one.

btw, I'v read several Cornwell books.


----------



## Ilikelite (Jun 1, 2012)

Well now I know. There have been class 1 zombie outbreaks in multiple places. Luckily, local law enforcement has been able to keep it contained. What am I worried about? They appear to be maniac fast zombies and not shamblers. Guess I need to stock up on food and toilet paper and wait for ZPAW to happen.

SENT FROM MY HTC THUNDERBOLT USING TAPATALK


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



dc38 said:


> LOL. To state the obvious, check to make sure everything is in working order..as for the whole printer thing, hot dang! Bring a multi pass filter to pass your own pee pee through (as other sources are likely to be soon contaminated), and whatever else you said. A good solar charger can substantially charge/top off quite a few eneloops on a sunny day, and is enough to give you enough juice to run a moonlight mode all night from a cloudy day. Pack granolas and protein bars, relatively lightweight for the nutrition they have to offer. You can be lazy all you want lol, just make sure that you're able to do a string of things quickly with a checklist: get up, get dressed, grab your stuff, phone a few friends, lock your home, get moving. In that order. Everybody knows that it's more fatal to be seen naked in public than to be approached by unfriendlies.
> 
> and a final note: sorry to the OP and admins for semi derailing a thread, but to me, every possible direction/mindset is vitally important and relevant to this thread. Be prepared!



Well, the printer was an HP B9180 which was around 700 and a buttload of ink but still, we were both happy.

No multi pass filter needed, I'll just do like this dude does...http://youtu.be/wKNyaqQAYaE (If not ok to post this link, let me know)

As for lights, I have several lights that run in moonlight mode and at one time bought around 100 eneloops (for a wall clock collection) so I'm good but I'm also
having Milky building me an emergency flashlight.
I don't buy lights any longer UNLESS they have at least a low mode.

As for the naked in public, I guess naked in public approached by unfriendlies AND getting your face chewed off is even worse, huh?


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> LOL! No worries - I *seriously* have an aversion to human flesh... as far as "meals" go... :green:



I KNEW IT! You know the expression "don't knock it till you've tried it" ?

I KNEW IT! 

I used to like bones but got a bit fed up of her being to damn uptight so I nixed it.
Same reason I stopped watching House with his attitude. Yeah, I know
it's only a show but still, got bored with it.

Too bad the walking dead is so damn slow


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s) Originally Posted by kaichu dento Somewhat disturbing to say the least, but let's make a disconnect from the whole idea of it's relation to lysergic acid diethylamide..."" I guess I am confused... ... why do you (and others) feel there should be a disconnect? Does it really matter what drug is used/abused when a heinous crime (act) is committed? Po-tAE-to/Po-tAH-to... --Greta(reply with quote not working in timely manner)Oh, I missed this post before, somehow..Yes it matters. I am really surprised at this one, Sash, what with your experience with the coroner and legal training and what not...Im just going to let us sleep on it...see how we feel about it in the morning.and its tomayto/tomahto  :welcome:


----------



## Greta (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

guiri... I kinda got away from Bones as well. Don't remember the reason why. I do like the show because there is a lot of forensic stuff that I actually know what they are talking about - again, been there/seen that. And well... David Boreanaz is just *REAL* easy on the eyes (going back to his days in Buffy the Vampire Slayer and the spin-off, Angel). And I'm with you on House as well. I like it but I think something else on at the same time caught my attention more.... Storage Wars? YUUUUUUUP! 

Anyway - yeah, I'm a huge Walking Dead fan too... wish the new season would start soon. Meanwhile though we bought the box set of Game of Thrones. WOW! What an awesome story THAT is! Completely different from what I'm normally attracted to. Maybe I'm "maturing"? LOL!


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Yeah, I like Boreanz too and all the others but I hated when the original geek dude left that helped the serial killer or whatever and I also hate when people start getting involved, breaking up, getting married n' stuff because to me, all they focus on then is them and not the stuff I wanted to watch in the first place.

As for game of thrones, awesome but I hope they pick up the pace a little, they slacked around for 2-3 episodes when most of the time they were talking.
I want them to find the dragons and the dragon chick is cool (not just cause she's cute, I like her attitude a bit). I miss her husband, he was cool (did you know
he was the dude in the new Conan?) and I like Peter Dinklage the dwarf. Can't stand Joffrey or whatever and I hope someone eats his nose and eyes...I'm sorry, was that mean?

The Borgias is getting much better and getting very good I think.

THe walking dead drove me nuts with all the personal stuff and all that time they spent on the farm doing nothing 

You know, here's something for a new discussion. I can NOT stand all the stuff they do in all these movies like all the stupid
things they do in these zombie movies and so on. I know it's just a movie but damn people, how stupid are you?
Everyone is attacked UNEXPECTEDLY by a zombie. Are you kidding me, they can barely walk and they take you by surprise?

Sorry but it irritates me to watch all that stuff.
Do I think I could have done better if I were in the zombie zone? Yeah. Would I have done better? Who knows.


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



TedTheLed said:


> and its tomayto/tomahto



Oh hell no! That's just rude!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



TedTheLed said:


> "I wish I had kicked in the doors to the emergency room and made someone see her sooner," he says.



In reality, it would have simply gotten him tossed in jail, and she likely would have ended up in foster care.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*

Some of you like the same shows I do. Here's my take . . . 

*House -*
Weird medical mystery plagues a person, they come into the hospital. House takes a bunch of drugs, then prescribes a treatment that nearly kills the patient. Then he takes more drugs, figures out what's wrong with the patient, and cures him. Followed by taking more drugs.

*Bones -*
Imagine being able to convince a scientific genius with nearly zero social skills that the logical thing to do is help the evil villain. That has some scary ramifications. And, was one helluva twist that no fan of the show saw coming.

*Angel -*
I was surprised at just how much better this show was compared to "Buffy, the Vampire Slayer." So many messed up moments during the series. My favorites were when Angel visits Wes in the hospital, goes out of his way to convince him that he's not the evil Angellus, and then smothers him with a pillow for taking his son away from him. Then the time when Angel kills all the demons in the warehouse that Dru and Darla are recruiting for their army. When the two of them arrive, he just sits there smoking and staring at them. Darla address him as Angel, then isn't sure. She calls him Angellus. But he just tosses the cigarette onto the gasoline soaked floor, burning them terribly before he just gets up and walks away. Darla is horrified because she has no clue who that was, as neither Angel nor Angellus would ever do such a thing to her. 

*Storage Wars -*
Dave is the best T.V. villain ever! I'm waiting for that one episode where one of the other bidders snaps and goes after him. Barry is too nice to do that. Jarrod might do it though.

*The Walking Dead -*
They finally picked up the pace a bit during the last few episodes of the last season. But the next season promises to start off on an unrealistic foot. And I mean unrealistic not counting all the zombies around. That big black thing in the background in the very last scene is a prison. During a real zombie infestation, a prison would be the worst place to try to get into for use as sanctuary. Either the prison guards are still in control, or the prisoners took over long ago. Either way, being locked down and tough to break into or out of; just means no one who is safe inside with the obvious limited supply of food will ever let outsiders in. Anyone approaching a prison, zombie or human, is getting shot by whoever is manning the guard towers. If the group manages to get inside, it's going to be unrealistic.


----------



## Greta (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

guiri... have you seen the movie "Cabin in the Woods" yet? It's a Joss Whedon movie (Buffy, Angel, Firefly, Serenity). One of the stars is the actor who plays "Thor", Chris Hemsworth. From your rant on how stupid people can be in zombie movies... you will enjoy "Cabin in the Woods" - not being sarcastic - you'll like it...


----------



## blasterman (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

I asume we're talking about the totally brain-dead, walking cannibals of the like of 'Shaun of the Dead' that you can beat off with an umbrella and some creativity -vs- the semi lucid psychopaths of lets say 'The Crazies'? The later was a surprisingly creepingly good movie, IMHO.

'Longmire' on A&E looks promising.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Yeah, I like Boreanz too and all the others but I hated when the original geek dude left that helped the serial killer or whatever and I also hate when people start getting involved, breaking up, getting married n' stuff because to me, all they focus on then is them and not the stuff I wanted to watch in the first place.
> 
> As for game of thrones, awesome but I hope they pick up the pace a little, they slacked around for 2-3 episodes when most of the time they were talking.
> I want them to find the dragons and the dragon chick is cool (not just cause she's cute, I like her attitude a bit). I miss her husband, he was cool (did you know
> ...



Walking dead actually got too predictable in the same way that 24 did...also, I concur with and support your animosity towards people who behave stupidly in zombie-related films. However, you know that in order to have a good show, you need some type of drama . Also, the chances of getting stuck with people who pull ZERO weight and just complain all day is very high . However, it might be somewhat easy for a zombie to catch a group by surprise, especially if your group is small. After all, people can only stay awake and alert for so long before they crash, even the veterans who've been to hot zones and gone through strenuous training. In the dark and falsely calming quiet of night, you'd be VERY surprised as to what you could be opening your eyes to if you doze off :/. I went camping once with my family, and decided to stay up late outside of my tent staring at the fire. Lulled by the gently crackling embers and the blanket of warmth cast off by the fire, I floated off into a peaceful slumber. I suddenly snapped to attention and found myself staring into the quizzical yellow green eyes of a flaming red fox, who was standing by my feet. We both sat there for a few moments appraising and appreciating each others presence in the cool breeze of the summer's night, until I broke the tension as i reached out towards it. It sprang away with the agility of a gazelle, and I followed its exuberant retreat until it melded into the darkness. I quickly doused the remaining smolders of the fire, and hurried into my tent and away from the unwelcoming curtain of darkness that slowly crept its way in around me. 

Needless to say, I was a very reckless kid, I am glad that the fox was not rabid, and suddenly waking up staring into the eyes of a fox startled the living pewp outta me. So yes...it can happen, even to the most energetic and usually alert of us lol.


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> In reality, it would have simply gotten him tossed in jail, and she likely would have ended up in foster care.



I kinda had that in mind too but didn't want to elaborate but it was kinda part of my statement "This is all good but not practical" above.
The thing is, it's really easy giving advice, writing what should be done and not but in reality, things aren't always that easy.
People are always giving me advice and telling me how to do things (one example) but they don't realize that what works for them
may not work for me.

Also in the story above, all the advice may be great but doesn't work in real life. Like you said, the cops on the premises would have
nailed him face down really quick.


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> guiri... have you seen the movie "Cabin in the Woods" yet? It's a Joss Whedon movie (Buffy, Angel, Firefly, Serenity). One of the stars is the actor who plays "Thor", Chris Hemsworth. From your rant on how stupid people can be in zombie movies... you will enjoy "Cabin in the Woods" - not being sarcastic - you'll like it...



Seen it advertised but no. I'll have to watch it. Found this, very Escher and I love it and I also love the poster 

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2922100480/tt1259521


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



blasterman said:


> I asume we're talking about the totally brain-dead, walking cannibals of the like of 'Shaun of the Dead' that you can beat off with an umbrella and some creativity -vs- the semi lucid psychopaths of lets say 'The Crazies'? The later was a surprisingly creepingly good movie, IMHO.
> 
> 'Longmire' on A&E looks promising.



Yep, I liked Crazies 

Shaun of the dead was cool too


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



dc38 said:


> Walking dead actually got too predictable in the same way that 24 did...also, I concur with and support your animosity towards people who behave stupidly in zombie-related films. However, you know that in order to have a good show, you need some type of drama . Also, the chances of getting stuck with people who pull ZERO weight and just complain all day is very high . However, it might be somewhat easy for a zombie to catch a group by surprise, especially if your group is small. After all, people can only stay awake and alert for so long before they crash, even the veterans who've been to hot zones and gone through strenuous training. In the dark and falsely calming quiet of night, you'd be VERY surprised as to what you could be opening your eyes to if you doze off :/. I went camping once with my family, and decided to stay up late outside of my tent staring at the fire. Lulled by the gently crackling embers and the blanket of warmth cast off by the fire, I floated off into a peaceful slumber. I suddenly snapped to attention and found myself staring into the quizzical yellow green eyes of a flaming red fox, who was standing by my feet. We both sat there for a few moments appraising and appreciating each others presence in the cool breeze of the summer's night, until I broke the tension as i reached out towards it. It sprang away with the agility of a gazelle, and I followed its exuberant retreat until it melded into the darkness. I quickly doused the remaining smolders of the fire, and hurried into my tent and away from the unwelcoming curtain of darkness that slowly crept its way in around me.
> 
> Needless to say, I was a very reckless kid, I am glad that the fox was not rabid, and suddenly waking up staring into the eyes of a fox startled the living pewp outta me. So yes...it can happen, even to the most energetic and usually alert of us lol.



Predictable is half the pain. I just get soooooooo bored with a show getting nowhere and all they're doing is going on about their personal problems, we have to hear their life story,
all the little secrets that aren't really relevant and god knows what. 
Personally, I think you can make a good show or movie without all that crap but that's me.
This is one thing I really disliked about Falling Skies or whatever it was called.
Spare me all the personal crap and show me more aliens and Noah as the main guy, gimme a break.
The thing I DID like however was that they DID show the aliens.

That's one thing I like about Fringe, you get to see the stuff and also the reason I stopped watching
the x files. Man, they NEVER showed you a thing and of course, the reasoning behind it is "use
your imagination"

Seriously? So why am I watching this then?

Also, all these damn whiners in the movies and the zombie movies. Shoot'em or leave'm behind.
Pull your weight and shut up or get out of dodge. 

Movies where you have someone that never dies and after they club him or whatever, they don't finish
him off and he keeps coming back. Seriously? Where's the meat grinder?

As for zombies catching you? I didn't mean in group and when you sleep, I meant, you're out in a damn field and not
paying attention and there's even someone else with you and you STILL get caught by a zombie moving slower
than a turtle in resting position (I have no idea what that means).

The fox story was awesome. Never happened to me but I once woke up in my newly (almost newly) decorated
bedroom and had NO damn clue where I was at. Very freaky!


----------



## Greta (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Seen it advertised but no. I'll have to watch it. Found this, very Escher and I love it and I also love the poster
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2922100480/tt1259521



Oh wow! I like that too! I'd never seen that poster. Pretty accurate though... "you think you know the story"... it was very different than what I was expecting and certainly had as many twists and turns as you see in the poster.


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> Some of you like the same shows I do. Here's my take . . .
> 
> *House -*
> Weird medical mystery plagues a person, they come into the hospital. House takes a bunch of drugs, then prescribes a treatment that nearly kills the patient. Then he takes more drugs, figures out what's wrong with the patient, and cures him. Followed by taking more drugs.
> ...



What I got tired with watching house was his damn attitude and that he was rude to everyone ALL the time. Kinda like Bones always being so damn uptight all the time. That gets old after awhile
and NOBODY is that damn uptight for that long. Not around Booth anyway 

Bones, never did see that pat I think..

Angel, never did watch it and didn't really watch storage wars either I think.

Walking dead. Yeah, it finally picked up. I was soooo tired of them camping AND telling the dude that owned the property what HE should do and that they are staying there.
Really? Find your own farm. Surely it couldn't be the ONLY farm in the world? 

I'm sorry the other cop died and it should have been the primary guy. I hate do gooders and his wife too. The other chick was much cooler.

Then there's Hell on Wheels and Breaking Bad is pretty cool too.

Did anyone watch Torchwood? 

Primeval?

Don't get me started on Lost.


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> Oh wow! I like that too! I'd never seen that poster. Pretty accurate though... "you think you know the story"... it was very different than what I was expecting and certainly had as many twists and turns as you see in the poster.



WEnt to look at the pics and there it was. Awesome as I like that kinda stuff anyway and the regular poster is awesome too.

You ARE familiar with Eschers stuff, right?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



orbital said:


> If a compound used completely changes ones mental state, to the point of complete uncontrolled transgression, it absolutely matters.


If it matters enough to bring up the hypothetical connection with a drug, then accuracy in reporting what that substance was, and LSD it was not.


rambo180 said:


> LSD is made from LSA which comes from magic mushrooms. LSD is different to cathinones and is NOT in bath salts.
> 
> BTW *LSD and/or bath salts are not safe. *Stay away from that sh*t unless you want to end up in hospital. One major reason being that you don't even know what you are taking. Even everyone here is speculating about what is in bath salts. I could tell you it is probably cathinones but I wouldn't know anything else! How pure is it? How much should you take? What cathinone is it? What else is in there? Is there any harmful impurities? How do you know it is the same as the last time you bought it? (you DON'T!!) etc etc.


Excellent post but I'd like to clear up the connection with psilocybin mushrooms. LSA can be used to make homemade "acid", but it will not be LSD, which is taken from rye mold ergot alkaloid.


----------



## Greta (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> You ARE familiar with Eschers stuff, right?



Oh yeah! Love M.C. Escher! And it was very clever of them to use an Escher-esque picture for that poster. Wait til you see the movie... you'll see what I mean. There are * A LOT* of scenes from the movie in that poster...


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> Oh yeah! Love M.C. Escher! And it was very clever of them to use an Escher-esque picture for that poster. Wait til you see the movie... you'll see what I mean. There are * A LOT* of scenes from the movie in that poster...



Looking forward to it. Let's hope I get it. My mind's really gone downhill the last years and ESPECIALLY attention span. Movies I would normally like, I have no patience with


----------



## nbp (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought we were talking about cannibals. :huh:


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Pay attention Nick 'cause I'll be asking questions.

A: What do Zombies eat?

B: Could a Zombie be considered a cannibal?

C: Is George a handsome guy?

D: Is he slim and fit?

....


----------



## rambo180 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



nbp said:


> I thought we were talking about cannibals. :huh:



hallicuinogens and cannibals and stimulants and zombies and oh so much more. this has very little to do with light emitting devices. but i am still quite enjoying it


----------



## dc38 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> Pay attention Nick 'cause I'll be asking questions.
> 
> A: What do Zombies eat?
> 
> ...



This may be a rhetorical question, but I'll take the liberty of answering for Nick, lol.

A: Zombies eat any living fleshy creature that they can get their hands on which has not been zombified. If there are not enough zombies to finish eating a target before it dies, the target is then reanimated and becomes a fully fledged zombie. Zombies, strangely enough, do not find their own ranks appetizing. Zombies will also rarely, if ever, scavenge off of roadkill or other dead things. 

B: A zombie may or may not be classified as a cannibal. A cannibal is any creature that devours others of its own species. Zombies were once humans, so this definition loosely applies to them. Since they are now semi autonomous reanimated dead organisms with no humanity, they should not be considered human. Any humans who are hoarding zombies do so at great personal risk and should be avoided. 

C: For the sake of George, if he finds himself handsome, then he is handsome. Thinking and knowing that onesself is handsome will bolster his confidence, and those around him will be attracted to his confidence. Confidence is handsome, so George is as handsome as he sees himself. Also, it doesnt matter how physically handsome a person is during a zombie outbreak. If zombies do retain even a sliver of their humanity, they will go after the handsome ones first like paparazzi.

D: Can George easily transport himself from point A to point B while maintaining a healthy situational awareness? Can he maintain equipment and secure provisions in the field? Is he a rational strategist and good problem solver? Can he fit through a standard door? If at least two of the above is true, Then yes, he is a good fit for my survival team and very slim are the chances I would leave him behind.


----------



## biglights (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Its going to be ok the CDC has put peoples fears to rest. LOL :thinking:

http://vitals.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...e-apocalypse-isnt-coming-assures-the-cdc?lite


----------



## dc38 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

I


biglights said:


> Its going to be ok the CDC has put peoples fears to rest. LOL :thinking:
> 
> http://vitals.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...e-apocalypse-isnt-coming-assures-the-cdc?lite



You know, msn still didnt exactly verify that cdc said what msn stated. Msn took he spokesperson's not knowing of a possible disease as "it is impossible and there is no such thing", when in fact, the only quoted statement is that "they have no knowledge of...". Again, media puts a certain spin on people's words. Zombie may in fact be real, its just that the cdc has NO KNOWLEDGE of therefore NO EXPERIENCE with this kind of infection. If a tree falls in the forest on Earth and nothing is around to hear it, does it make a sound? So basically, he isnt lying, he just isnt exclusively discounting or confirming anything. Typical gray line politically correct answer.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

They keep calling it either an "attack" or a "fight", when it was neither. It was just a guy having lunch! I think it's _so_ rude to interrupt someone's meal..... 

Seriously though, where do they get these journalists, and is there no journalistic integrity left? No wonder journalists were listed with lawyers as the _least_ trusted occupations! 

These so called "bath salts" contain research chemicals, ie. "designer drugs", and they have absolutely nothing to do with LSD! It's not the same chemical at all. The chemicals used in the 'bath salts' are mainly newer designer drugs that were found in Alexander Shulgin's books, either Tihkal or Pihkal. The names are abbreviations, and Tihkal stands for "Tryptamines I have known and loved", and Pihkal is "Phenethylamines I have known and loved." These are 2 different families of chemicals, and most well known illegal drugs also fall into one of these families or the other.

LSD can technically be called a Tryptamine, but it has nothing to do with the designer drugs(research chemicals) being sold as bath salts. I'm not aware of any cannibalism caused by LSD, and to be honest, I've never heard of any drug causing cannibalism. Maybe PCP(?) The guy was probably a messed up nut case to begin with!

Not all of the designer drugs used to make 'bath salts' or 'plant food' come from these 2 books, but probably most do. These are legal until govt's discover each one and pass laws to make them illegal, but there are so many different designer drugs that it will take forever to ban them all. They are sold as 'bath salts', and 'plant food' etc.

To be safe, dont mess with research chemicals, ie. designer drugs, and just because some might not be illegal doesnt mean they are safe. Its just that the different gov'ts have not become aware of them yet, so they have not yet banned them or outlawed them. Gov'ts seem to be far behind the curve with these things!


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



rambo180 said:


> Hi Guys, Just thought I would clear this up.The term "bath salts" could really mean a wide variety of drugs. They are almost ALWAYS a type of drug called "cathinones" (as previously mentioned by someone else, this includes MDPV). Similar structure to methamphetamine/ice/crystal meth/MDMA/ecstasy. I've seen them called "kitty cat" or something like that on an american cop show. They're desinger drugs, similar effect but different structure desinged to dodge the law as in most cases the legislation needed to be modified to make bath salts illegal. They're banned in most countries now as far as I'm aware. They're sold as bath salts to dodge the law also, as in some places if it is labelled "not for human consumption" then it is OK to sell.
> 
> LSD is made from LSA which comes from magic mushrooms. LSD is different to cathinones and is NOT in bath salts.
> 
> BTW *LSD and/or bath salts are not safe. *Stay away from that sh*t unless you want to end up in hospital. One major reason being that you don't even know what you are taking. Even everyone here is speculating about what is in bath salts. I could tell you it is probably cathinones but I wouldn't know anything else! How pure is it? How much should you take? What cathinone is it? What else is in there? Is there any harmful impurities? How do you know it is the same as the last time you bought it? (you DON'T!!) etc etc.





Some of these designer drugs were cathinones, of which there are quite a few(like Cathinone, Methcathinone, Methylmethcathinone, Ethylcathinone, and maybe methylethylcathinone), but most of the cathinones have been outlawed by many/most western Gov'ts in recent years. But there are many, many other non-cathinone related designer drugs out there to replace cathinones. Unfortunately.......

One designer drug that has replaced Cathinones is Mephedrone. Others that have been recently outlawed after being packaged and sold are BZP, TFMPP, MDPV, etc.

By the way, anyone ever heard of the leaf that is chewed by people of some Eastern African countries called Khat? Well, it's active ingredient is Cathinone. There was a major Khat bust a few years ago in the US, when a shipment was found. But the problem is, apparently the cathinone in Khat breaks down in a matter of a few days or a week or so, making it nearly impossible to market it, as the leaves must be fresh for it to be effective. Khat is also illegal here.


----------



## EZO (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Another sign of the emerging Zombie apocalypse?

Man in Hackensack, New Jersey stabs himself in front of police and throws his skin and intestines at them!

Edit: Also - Strange unexplained rash develops among teachers and students in two locations involving Hazmat teams and initial code yellow lock-down.


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> This may be a rhetorical question, but I'll take the liberty of answering for Nick, lol.
> 
> A: Zombies eat any living fleshy creature that they can get their hands on which has not been zombified. If there are not enough zombies to finish eating a target before it dies, the target is then reanimated and becomes a fully fledged zombie. Zombies, strangely enough, do not find their own ranks appetizing. Zombies will also rarely, if ever, scavenge off of roadkill or other dead things.
> 
> ...



Nick dropped the ball on this one. I'll have to have a talk with him about that one.

Awesome reply 

I really appreciate C and D. As for D, I can do all the above AND, so far, I can fit through
any normal doors so I'm good to go. I shoot pretty well so I should come handy there too and I'm a huge
problem solver. That's prolly what I'm best at so as long as you feed me, you'll have good use for me.


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



biglights said:


> Its going to be ok the CDC has put peoples fears to rest. LOL :thinking:
> 
> http://vitals.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...e-apocalypse-isnt-coming-assures-the-cdc?lite



From that page...did you guys see this one? Very interesting.. http://www.lifeslittlemysteries.com/1876-soylent-green-real-life-cannibalism.html


----------



## dc38 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> From that page...did you guys see this one? Very interesting.. http://www.lifeslittlemysteries.com/1876-soylent-green-real-life-cannibalism.html



Interesting indeed, but definitely NOT intriguing...I think Greta would agree


----------



## biglights (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> Interesting indeed, but definitely NOT intriguing...I think Greta would agree




, is he ready to eat.


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



biglights said:


> , is he ready to eat.



Who's on the menu?

Put another fattie on the barbie... (in Australian accent)


----------



## Greta (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> Interesting indeed, but definitely NOT intriguing...I think Greta would agree



OMG! Of *COURSE* I agree... not the least bit intriguing at all! Do you know how *TOUGH* that meat would be?!?! ew...


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

When that hunger sets in Greta...


----------



## dc38 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Greta said:


> OMG! Of *COURSE* I agree... not the least bit intriguing at all! Do you know how *TOUGH* that meat would be?!?! ew...



I'm sure many of us here have some sort of crenelated bezel designed for self defense installed on at least one of our flashlights...We could invent a legitimate reason to tenderize somebody (self defense?) before you stew them up, Greta.


----------



## orbital (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

+

....time to dust off the VHS player and pop in _*"Faces of Death"*_

There are few flicks that get the appetite flowing as ^^ 

_
remember the mallet_


----------



## biglights (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> ....time to dust off the VHS player and pop in _*"Faces of Death"*_
> 
> ...




OMG, I remember that series when I was younger. Monkey brains anyone?? Nasty :green:


----------



## guiri (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> I'm sure many of us here have some sort of crenelated bezel designed for self defense installed on at least one of our flashlights...We could invent a legitimate reason to tenderize somebody (self defense?) before you stew them up, Greta.



Good thinking...this tenderizer should do the trick. What do you think?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?249574-Assault-crowns-are-they-really-usefull&highlight=dscn2598


----------



## dc38 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> Good thinking...this tenderizer should do the trick. What do you think?
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?249574-Assault-crowns-are-they-really-usefull&highlight=dscn2598



LOL. Just be careful not to cross contaminate fresh human after bashing in some zombie heads with it...(i just puked in my mouth a bit after saying that.)


----------



## Norm (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

So much Zombie bashing . . . Not all of them are hungry for brains, or faces, or even Skittles.

Proof: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdUSpiC8MsU


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

tough meat? let it hang for few days in cool place (protect it from flies bugs and other nasties) ofcourse if you are having too tough meat to eat you can try to lathe it with some marinade and then slice it small pieces.. hammering it tender is always good idea.. but if it still is tough.. put it into a pot with water and let it simmer loooooong time.. make a delicious stew out of it.

***
side note: lately i have been watching "walking dead" tv show.. i wonder if the writers belong to EDCF as they refrain calling them zombies.. call them walkers.. rofl. weird. (edcforums have the policy of censuring the z*****-word.) or is word zombie a trademark/copywrite word and using it would mean they would need to pay someone money for using it on air?
***


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

LOL

That policy changed on EDCF. Although maybe by now, Jon got annoyed again and reinstated it.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

policy changed? cool. finally. i found it ridiculous and annoying policy. (havent been there basically since the time it was down for maintenance and changed the look fo the site. it dont look familiar anymore.)


----------



## dc38 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



NonSenCe said:


> policy changed? cool. finally. i found it ridiculous and annoying policy. (havent been there basically since the time it was down for maintenance and changed the look fo the site. it dont look familiar anymore.)



Maybe theyre referring to the most probable strain of zombie, the slow moving near brain dead zombie. Other mutations of zombies (res evil) are highly unlikely, as the virus would not only have to reanimate the brain (as it already does) but rejuvenate the muscles as well. the traditional zombie is rotted and dilapidated, thus classifying them as walkers.


----------



## Greta (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



NonSenCe said:


> ... (edcforums have the policy of censuring the z*****-word.) ...***



Wait, wait, wait... is this for real? EDCF banned the z-word?!? Um... I honestly have no issues with Jon or EDCF... truly... but... well... people complain about CPF's rules and policies?!?!? Wow.


----------



## EZO (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Newsweek & The Daily Beast are tracking news of instances that may be the precursor to a zombie apocalypse in an interesting Google Map. Blue pins represent suspicious incidences or infections, while red pins represent acts of strange violence. (Click the pins for info on each incident.)


----------



## Greta (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Monocrom said:


> So much Zombie bashing . . . Not all of them are hungry for brains, or faces, or even Skittles.
> 
> Proof:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdUSpiC8MsU



I am *SOOO* gonna get in trouble for this! :banned:


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

yes you are. i think we need to report this to admin or someone.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Greta said:


> Wait, wait, wait... is this for real? EDCF banned the z-word?!? Um... I honestly have no issues with Jon or EDCF... truly... but... well... people complain about CPF's rules and policies?!?!? Wow.



In fairness, Jon is a very nice guy. He originally banned the Z word due to members flooding his forums with WAY too many zombie topics. Just over the top. Jon asked them to refrain from making so many, they didn't listen, so he used the forum filter to censor the word.

Similar to how the Reviews sub-forum on CPF used to be available for posting reviews by any member. But then some members flooded it with reviews for a certain Fenix model, and now permission has to be asked before any new reviews go up. 

And that's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Greta said:


> I am *SOOO* gonna get in trouble for this! :banned:



Courtney Love is looking a lot better since she gave up drugs.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Monocrom said:


> Courtney Love is looking a lot better since she gave up drugs.




Damn! You beat me to it! :shakehead


----------



## Greta (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Monocrom said:


> And that's why we can't have nice things.



Sadly yes... because there will always be someone around to abuse it and force a "rule" to be written against it...  

It is funny though that Jon had to resort to that. Some of the best threads on CPF have to do with zombies and/or have drifted off into that direction. And they are just plain *FUN!* ... I guess I just have an issue with banning fun that doesn't hurt or offend anyone. Oh well... we all run our little places on the web differently... _Viva la différence! _


----------



## guiri (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> LOL. Just be careful not to cross contaminate fresh human after bashing in some zombie heads with it...(i just puked in my mouth a bit after saying that.)



Yeah, good thinking...


----------



## guiri (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



NonSenCe said:


> tough meat? let it hang for few days in cool place (protect it from flies bugs and other nasties) ofcourse if you are having too tough meat to eat you can try to lathe it with some marinade and then slice it small pieces.. hammering it tender is always good idea.. but if it still is tough.. put it into a pot with water and let it simmer loooooong time.. make a delicious stew out of it.
> 
> ***
> side note: lately i have been watching "walking dead" tv show.. i wonder if the writers belong to EDCF as they refrain calling them zombies.. call them walkers.. rofl. weird. (edcforums have the policy of censuring the z*****-word.) or is word zombie a trademark/copywrite word and using it would mean they would need to pay someone money for using it on air?
> ***



I doubt it's copyrighted Nonsence and trust you to come up with a stew idea. 
Hey, I think the pressure cooker would do it too


----------



## guiri (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



EZO said:


> Newsweek & The Daily Beast are tracking news of instances that may be the precursor to a zombie apocalypse in an interesting Google Map. Blue pins represent suspicious incidences or infections, while red pins represent acts of strange violence. (Click the pins for info on each incident.)



Awesome! Interesting though that there's virtually nothing on the west coast. *******s are too used to eating tofu and vegan stuff I guess :devil:


----------



## Greta (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

LOL! Found this posted by a friend on Facebook... :laughing:


----------



## Norm (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

CDC declares 'there is no zombie apocalypse' after spate of cannibal killings

Norm


----------



## guiri (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> LOL! Found this posted by a friend on Facebook... :laughing:




Awesome! I eat their lite salt, I wonder if there is a difference? Hold on, I feel a twitch coming on....oh crap...


----------



## Greta (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Awesome! I eat their lite salt, I wonder if there is a difference? Hold on, I feel a twitch coming on....oh crap...



I use their Kosher Sea Salt... _*twitch*_


----------



## guiri (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Norm said:


> CDC declares 'there is no zombie apocalypse' after spate of cannibal killings
> 
> Norm



CDC says it ain't so but then there are all these incidents...hmm


----------



## guiri (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> I use their Kosher Sea Salt... _*twitch*_



Uh oh!

It's affecting a large population in Indonesia... http://youtu.be/hMnk7lh9M3o


----------



## nbp (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't worry friends, I 100% guarantee there will never be a zombie apocalypse, so rest easy.


----------



## guiri (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Ok, spill the beans. What do YOU know that the rest of us don't?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> LOL! Found this posted by a friend on Facebook... :laughing:



Looks like Kate Moss gonna sue somebody . . . For making her look fat on that cannister of salt.


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Yeah, she does look a little chunky...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Honestly, that dress does make her look fat.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Norm said:


> CDC declares 'there is no zombie apocalypse' after spate of cannibal killings
> 
> Norm



Hey norm, as i mentioned in an earlier post, no news or blog posts ever quote the cdc as having said "zombies do not exist". they do all quote that the cdc does say that "they have no knowledge of or information about any virus..." etc. the cdc does not explicitly deny the existence of zombies. they just gave the most politically correct answer and let media put their own interpretation on it YET AGAIN. 

LOL at the morton pics hahaha


----------



## dc38 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

"CDC does not know of a virus or condition that would reanimate the dead (or one that would present zombie-like symptoms)," wrote agency spokesman David Daigle...Quoted from every site that decided to post a quote of cdc


----------



## dc38 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> Ok, spill the beans. What do YOU know that the rest of us don't?



Nbp probably has a zombie extermination program lol...working in the dark to preserve the light. Btw in jersey, storms here! It just started cascading down in sheets...i could use some of the morton salts right about now


----------



## EZO (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> "CDC does not know of a virus or condition that would reanimate the dead (or one that would present zombie-like symptoms)," wrote agency spokesman David Daigle...Quoted from every site that decided to post a quote of cdc



Have you seen the CDC's Zombie Pandemic Preparedness 101 page?


----------



## dc38 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



EZO said:


> Have you seen the CDC's Zombie Pandemic Preparedness 101 page?



Yes lol, that was just meant as a joke by the person who posted it. Hahaha...but why am i laughing? A possible zombie infection is no laughing matter. We are NOT in Shawn of the dead...


----------



## EZO (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> Yes lol, that was just meant as a joke by the person who posted it. Hahaha...but why am i laughing? A possible zombie infection is no laughing matter. We are NOT in Shawn of the dead...



Actually, that poster is part of an actual preparedness page at the Center for Disease Control and Prevention's web site. Somebody got the bright idea that a graphic novel about a Zombie Pandemic would be a good tool to educate the public in a "fun" way. I'll bet some folks at the CDC are regretting that decision at the moment. It's my understanding that they are being inundated with Zombie search queries on their web site and huge numbers of media requests for comment. The fact that they have a lot of Zombie references on their site isn't helping them any.




Click the image


Get your official Center For Disease Control Zombie Task Force T-Shirt HERE!


----------



## nbp (Jun 4, 2012)

guiri said:


> Ok, spill the beans. What do YOU know that the rest of us don't?



Well, save for the miraculous resurrections surrounding Jesus and other prophets, I am quite certain there have been no documented cases of definitively dead people *spontaneously* coming back to life. And even those who were reanimated through divine power didn't exibit ANY of the characteristics of Zombies as we know them. 

So other than the creative portrayals of the living dead, feasting on humans, as depicted in movies, (You know, movies? The people who invented the Zombie?) I can't understand why anyone believes in them, much less actually fears them. 

People should worry about REAL dangers to their health, like cancer or heart disease, and leave the zombies in the movies where they belong. It's just silly.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



nbp said:


> Well, save for the miraculous resurrections surrounding Jesus and other prophets, I am quite certain there have been no documented cases of definitively dead people *spontaneously* coming back to life. And even those who were reanimated through divine power didn't exibit ANY of the characteristics of Zombies as we know them.
> 
> So other than the creative portrayals of the living dead, feasting on humans, as depicted in movies, (You know, movies? The people who invented the Zombie?) I can't understand why anyone believes in them, much less actually fears them.
> 
> People should worry about REAL dangers to their health, like cancer or heart disease, and leave the zombies in the movies where they belong. It's just silly.



There are plenty of other "resurrections"...Think AED revivals  although they don't come back as zombies, people who have been defribbed were once dead lol


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Greta, this again brings me to the thing about the German guy. He had the permission of the guy (whom he ate) to EAT him!



They say suddenly changing the topic is a form of trolling, but I just can't help myself! reminds me of this episode of IT Crowd: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1095845/
in which Moss, feeling the need to do something on his own, enrolls himself in a German cuisine class. Unfortunately, the person making the offer is a German native, and doesn't speak English too well. In his advertisement, he stated "I want to cook with you!" But anyways yes, I'm quite sure that no matter where you live, at the very least you must give your permission for someone to eat you ;-)

Hmm, I wonder what happens if you take a bath with the bath salts....


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> Honestly, that dress does make her look fat.



Yeah, she needs vertical stripes or something...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Yeah, she needs vertical stripes or something...



As far as actual "needs" go . . . she needs a sandwich. But stripes would help too.


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



EZO said:


> Have you seen the CDC's Zombie Pandemic Preparedness 101 page?




Ok, what am I missing. This is posted on the CDC site...?

So, did THEY post it? Someone hacked and posted it or what?

Someone talk to me...I'm skeered..


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> As far as actual "needs" go . . . she needs a sandwich. But stripes would help too.



..or a different pr agent...


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



nbp said:


> Well, save for the miraculous resurrections surrounding Jesus and other prophets, I am quite certain there have been no documented cases of definitively dead people *spontaneously* coming back to life. And even those who were reanimated through divine power didn't exibit ANY of the characteristics of Zombies as we know them.
> 
> So other than the creative portrayals of the living dead, feasting on humans, as depicted in movies, (You know, movies? The people who invented the Zombie?) I can't understand why anyone believes in them, much less actually fears them.
> 
> People should worry about REAL dangers to their health, like cancer or heart disease, and leave the zombies in the movies where they belong. It's just silly.



The hell you say Nick? Movies are not real? What about tv? Surely everything on tv is real..?

Don't say no....my whole world will come crashing down then...what with beautiful Paris Hilton and everything else going on out there.

So, Obama isn't real then and we really don't have an economical crisis and all's good and we don't own China *hit?


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> There are plenty of other "resurrections"...Think AED revivals  although they don't come back as zombies, people who have been defribbed were once dead lol



What's an AED revival?


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> Hmm, I wonder what happens if you take a bath with the bath salts....



You crank the temperature up, you boil yourself and while doing that, you eat your own body parts...I thought the answer was obvious...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> ..or a different pr agent...



That can wait. She really needs that sandwich first though.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> . . . and we really don't have an economical crisis and all's good and we don't own China *hit?



No. China owns us. But they're nice enough not to rub it in our faces.


----------



## EZO (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> Ok, what am I missing. This is posted on the CDC site...?
> 
> So, did THEY post it? Someone hacked and posted it or what?
> 
> Someone talk to me...I'm skeered..



Yes, it really is posted on the CDC site!! It is a graphic novel about a "Zombie Pandemic" as part of their "education" program for emergency preparedness and is not a hack. Re-read post #150 and click on the links therein. 
(One of their Zombie Apocalypse links seems to be "Temporarily Unavailable"...hmmmmm.) Well, the CDC Foundation Zombie Task Force T-Shirt page is still working, so check that page if you doubt this is a legit CDC link.)
Also, this link at CDC seems to be functional.....and HERE.


----------



## orbital (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

^

It's done jokingly,,,! 
to get people generally thinking about emergency preparedness ..


CDC words
*"demonstrates the importance of being prepared in an entertaining way that people of all ages will enjoy."*


----------



## EZO (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



orbital said:


> ^
> 
> It's done jokingly,,,!
> to get people generally thinking about emergency preparedness ..
> ...



Well, yeah! Isn't that obvious to anyone who clicked on the links? As it says right on the page, "CDC has a fun new way of teaching about emergency preparedness".

Once again, I'll suggest re-reading my earlier post #150 where this was already pointed out.


----------



## orbital (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

^ 

Got it, missed the joke part, I didn't read all of your posts 

_..everyone loves cartoons _


----------



## EZO (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



orbital said:


> ^
> 
> Got it, missed the joke part, I didn't read all of your posts
> 
> _..everyone loves cartoons _



You're right about the cartoons. It's funny that way. :laughing:


----------



## EZO (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Speaking of cartoons, has anybody taken the time to read the CDC Zombie Pandemic graphic novella? It's pretty funny and fairly well done, all in all.

It is HERE.


----------



## orbital (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

+

_Maybe _the CDC knows of a long dormant strain of Mad Cow that is thought to be ingested by 1-in-4 Americans,
...due 2013 or sooner.
in which symptoms are masked only by psychotropics


----------



## Greta (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Ok guys (and any gals who may be incognito)... I need your help. I'm doing a paper for my Licit and Illicit Drugs class. I described my assignment to my daughter and she jokingly mentioned the bath salts thing. I jumped right on it! 

So here is my assignment:

1. Select a substance from the DSM-IV-TR (this would be where I need to know exactly what kind of drug "bath salts" is - ie. hallucinogen? :shrug: )

2. Thoroughly describe the behavioral and psychological issues associated with the substance.

3. What risks are associated with use, abuse, and addiction of this substance?

4. What is the comorbidity associated with this substance? 

5. How do the comorbidity factors impact treatment issues? For example: dual diagnosis - which is the product of being diagnosed with a mental illness along with a substance abuse problem. 

Ok guys - paper due in 5 hours!

*GO!*


----------



## orbital (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

^ 

I believe Bath Salts are amphetamines,,Methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV)
that can be cut w/ anything,...PCP/LSD ect..
~~ comorbidity can be an endless can of worms. _pun intended_




*Treatment : *


----------



## Greta (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



orbital said:


> ^
> 
> I believe Bath Salts are amphetamines,,Methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV)
> that can be cut w/ anything,...PCP/LSD ect..
> ...



LMAO! 

Can I quote you on that? :laughing:


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



EZO said:


> Yes, it really is posted on the CDC site!! It is a graphic novel about a "Zombie Pandemic" as part of their "education" program for emergency preparedness and is not a hack. Re-read post #150 and click on the links therein.
> (One of their Zombie Apocalypse links seems to be "Temporarily Unavailable"...hmmmmm.) Well, the CDC Foundation Zombie Task Force T-Shirt page is still working, so check that page if you doubt this is a legit CDC link.)
> Also, this link at CDC seems to be functional.....and HERE.



Hah! That's awesome and yes Monocrom, I agree with her needing that sammich and China being nice to us


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> Ok guys (and any gals who may be incognito)... I need your help. I'm doing a paper for my Licit and Illicit Drugs class. I described my assignment to my daughter and she jokingly mentioned the bath salts thing. I jumped right on it!
> 
> So here is my assignment:
> 
> ...



I would help, but I never made it past "comorbidity"


----------



## orbital (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Greta said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Can I quote you on that? :laughing:



+


:twothumbs


----------



## Greta (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> I would help, but I never made it past "comorbidity"



It really is a goofy word, isn't it?  All it means really is that the addiction, dependence or abuse of the substance is in conjunction with another psychological or mental disorder and it is often unclear which came first. IE. alcoholism and depression. Do they drink because they are depressed or are they depressed because they drink? The old "chicken or the egg" scenario.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts", Zombies, empath. *

ok I'm going to share something really precious here..this was my girlfriend in the 70's rest her soul..her name was Joy.
Joy to the world, was a beautiful girl....but to me now, her memory brings only sorrow.

enJoy; Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2ayfmkeJGc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> It really is a goofy word, isn't it?  All it means really is that the addiction, dependence or abuse of the substance is in conjunction with another psychological or mental disorder and it is often unclear which came first. IE. alcoholism and depression. Do they drink because they are depressed or are they depressed because they drink? The old "chicken or the egg" scenario.



Now, see, THIS time you lost me at "goofy" 

Too big words and waaaaaaay too many of them


----------



## Greta (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Ok... finished my paper. Not a lot of information out there on "bath salts" really. So I ended up going with just amphetamines in general and mentioning "bath salts" as one of the extremely dangerous designer spin-offs. So now I'm done with homework til Wednesday... :sweat: ... maybe some kayaking tomorrow...


----------



## dc38 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> What's an AED revival?



Automated External Defibrillator
Layman's terms Shock Paddles


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> Automated External Defibrillator
> Layman's terms Shock Paddles



Jumper cables...got it!


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> Ok... finished my paper. Not a lot of information out there on "bath salts" really. So I ended up going with just amphetamines in general and mentioning "bath salts" as one of the extremely dangerous designer spin-offs. So now I'm done with homework til Wednesday... :sweat: ... maybe some kayaking tomorrow...



I hate/hated homework. Was pretty smart at one time but reading comprehension and RETENTION kinda sucked so I gave
up the rocket scientist career


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 4, 2012)

*The Guireta channel*

you're kidding.


----------



## Greta (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> I hate/hated homework. Was pretty smart at one time but reading comprehension and RETENTION kinda sucked so I gave
> up the rocket scientist career



I have finally gotten all of the crappy classes (HR Management, Organizational Leadership, Accounting... :green: ) out of the way and am finally getting to enjoy the classes that I took this degree program for to begin with. I am LOVING my Criminal Investigations class and currently have a grade of 100%. Licit and Illicit Drugs started out a bit boring but I'm getting into it now and enjoying it. Next session is Forensic Criminology and Interview & Interrogation. Cannot WAIT!!


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: The Guireta channel*

Who's kidding about what?


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> I have finally gotten all of the crappy classes (HR Management, Organizational Leadership, Accounting... :green: ) out of the way and am finally getting to enjoy the classes that I took this degree program for to begin with. I am LOVING my Criminal Investigations class and currently have a grade of 100%. Licit and Illicit Drugs started out a bit boring but I'm getting into it now and enjoying it. Next session is Forensic Criminology and Interview & Interrogation. Cannot WAIT!!



Yeah, sounds like it. The criminal stuff would be interesting and the other stuff...not so much... :green:


----------



## dc38 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> Jumper cables...got it!



Tell me that wasn't a Zombieland reference XD


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Hey, does the same job and I just saw someone do that on the show Eureka when they didn't have the paddle thingie


----------



## dc38 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> Hey, does the same job and I just saw someone do that on the show Eureka when they didn't have the paddle thingie



 how'd they do that? did they have some sort of capacitor?


----------



## Greta (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> how'd they do that? did they have some sort of capacitor?



oh boy... this could go off in an unintended direction... oo:


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> how'd they do that? did they have some sort of capacitor?



Hell, not a clue. Straight from a car battery


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Greta said:


> oh boy... this could go off in an unintended direction... oo:



Sweet! Derailing a thread...awesome!


----------



## dc38 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> Sweet! Derailing a thread...awesome!



not necessarily... Would defibbing a person stop the zombification process?


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Give it enough juice and I betcha it would 

Make mine crispy!


----------



## Greta (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



guiri said:


> Give it enough juice and I betcha it would
> 
> Make mine crispy!



... and you're worried about me... :shakehead


----------



## guiri (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

What can I say? I have a healthy appetite...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

The "healthy" part is debatable.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Monocrom said:


> The "healthy" part is debatable.



ROFL! 

on this matter: i know i have lived longer than anything i eat regularly, so doesnt it make it healthy in that aspect? all of the murdered cows and chikens etc i like to devour died very young in comparison to me.  

-- 
zombies electrocuted.. should do the trick.. as they are often described to be running with just basic electric synapses.. no higher brainfunction only the very basics.. even slight jolt should then be enough to make them de-animated. 

----
oo remembered something.. Deanimator , a shoot em zombies- online game.. it was higly addictive at one point.  
----


----------



## guiri (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Monocrom said:


> The "healthy" part is debatable.




:whoopin:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*




We should stop this fighting before Greta catches us.


----------



## guiri (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

I can see it now. We get spanked with someone else's hand (dead hand).

Yep, definitely high on the weirdness scale..


----------



## Greta (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Monocrom said:


> We should stop this fighting before Greta catches us.




Too busy taking pictures of the Venus Transit... carry on... :buddies:


----------



## dc38 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Greta said:


> Too busy taking pictures of the Venus Transit... carry on... :buddies:



RAHHHHH please take some VERY good shots...it's completely cloudy and drizzly here in NJ...Happened with the supermoon too!


----------



## Greta (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



dc38 said:


> RAHHHHH please take some VERY good shots...it's completely cloudy and drizzly here in NJ...Happened with the supermoon too!



Check over in the "Thread Killer" thread... already posting pics...


----------



## Greta (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

... and here's a Super Moon one for ya. Hiked out into the desert and up a mountain for this shot! :sweat:


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

crosstamination.. venus talked in zombie face eater thread.. thread killer.. and its own venus/sun thread.. 

kinda deadly.. poor venus.. its got threadkillers and zombies after it. (wonder where else its mentioned in cpf.. hahaha)


----------



## dc38 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Greta said:


> ... and here's a Super Moon one for ya. Hiked out into the desert and up a mountain for this shot! :sweat:



Prettyyyyyy... O.O

@nonsence, In a supernatural non-scientific sense, celestial trajectories and phenomenons may be related to the stirrings and potential invasion of "Undead" and "Zombies". (vampire ghouls and such )

Thanks Greta!


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

ooh.. ghouls.. those monsters are whole different breed.. they just like to eat people.  

vampires just suuuuck... your blood.


----------



## Greta (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

So I guess It has happened again.


----------



## EZO (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

And again?...well, sort of........."Miami homeless man high on 'Cloud 9' drug growls, tries to bite police officer"

"He then growled, gnashed his teeth and tried to bite the hand of an officer attempting to treat his head wounds."
"Cops placed restraints on De Leon and fit him with a Hannibal Lecter-style bite mask, the report said."


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

"and another one bites the dust"? no. that dont fit correctly.. but somehow that started to ring inside my head as i saw that EZO.. me and my earworms..  (this.. not real worms ppl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earworm)


----------



## EZO (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



NonSenCe said:


> "and another one bites the dust"? no. that dont fit correctly.. but somehow that started to ring inside my head as i saw that EZO.. me and my earworms..  (this.. not real worms ppl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earworm)



NonSenCe*, *your post made me think back to when I got this song stuck in my head as a little kid. Earworms indeed!

_The worms crawl in, the worms crawl out,
The worms play pinochle in your snout,
They eat your eyes, they eat your nose,
They eat the jelly between your toes.
A big green worm with rolling eyes
Crawls in your stomach and out our eyes._


----------



## dc38 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Gross...As for the second report of "zombie-like" behavior, notice that this time around they actually VERIFY that the hospital tested the men positive for some kind of hallucinogen. I just called the trauma center and they're still running lol.


----------



## guiri (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



NonSenCe said:


> vampires just suuuuck... your blood.



JUST SUCK?

Hell, they suck AND you become one of them. That's kinda rude I think.


----------



## Illum (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

CNN did a pretty good report on this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIf-RyEhvcQ
Looks like the second case might be Brandon De Leon...
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/349416/20120606/bath-salts-homeless-man-brandon-de-leon.htm


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Seeing all this really makes you want to try that stuff, doesn't it? :duh2:


----------



## guiri (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Toohotruk said:


> Seeing all this really makes you want to try that stuff, doesn't it? :duh2:




I just don't get people and the crap they do...?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Me neither...it's like that Krocodil stuff in Russia. If you saw what it does to people, why would you try it? :thinking:

Warning! The video I've linked to is VERY gruesome, and not for the faint of heart! :green:


----------



## Greta (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Toohotruk said:


> Me neither...it's like that Krocodil stuff in Russia. If you saw what it does to people, why would you try it? :thinking:
> 
> Warning! The video I've linked to is VERY gruesome, and not for the faint of heart! :green:



Thank you for the warning... 

Don't forget gentlemen - if you're going to link to something a little on the... _rough_ side... please post a warning, ok?

Which reminds me... AZPops - please post "gruesome" warnings with your Billy Ray videos in the future... mkay? :green:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> I just don't get people and the crap they do...?



Honestly, some of them are just bored and want to try something new. Potentially dangerous, often stupid, but new.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

didnt vampyres kill their victims in process of feeding them selves by sucking all of the blood out.. and then just choosing whom they will allow to live and become their "offspring".. sometimes by offering their vampyriousblood to the victim.

and that krokotiili.. YUCKK! im so happy i wasnt eating anything while watchin it.


----------



## guiri (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> Honestly, some of them are just bored and want to try something new. Potentially dangerous, often stupid, but new.



Dude, I literally don't work, I stay at home all day and sometimes, I just go nuts from being here and not doing anything, BUT,
doing some of the stuff.

I saw this clip on tv where a kid put his hand on one of them chopping blocks for wood and another smashed his hand with a BIG sledgehammer.
It was never a question of could he pull the hand away in time, he never even attempted it.
Now, you tell me, are they aware that he COULD get hit so hard that it breaks a bunch of bones and he may not have FULL use of his hand?
I mean, he couldn't have been 20 years old.

Drugs are stupid enough 'cause you don't REALLY know what's gonna happen but if you hit me with a sledgehammer, I'm pretty sure what's
gonna happen...


----------



## guiri (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



NonSenCe said:


> didnt vampyres kill their victims in process of feeding them selves by sucking all of the blood out.. and then just choosing whom they will allow to live and become their "offspring".. sometimes by offering their vampyriousblood to the victim.
> 
> and that krokotiili.. YUCKK! im so happy i wasnt eating anything while watchin it.



Dunno but that Krok stuff...yum, yum...fall of the bone good...

I just looked this up the other day as I was looking for an all you can eat rib place and found this and of course
immediately thought of that when watching that video...

"Sonny's Real Pit Bar-B-Q, _Charlotte_, _NC_ *....* I went with the _all-you-can-eat ribs_ ($10.99) and they were *fall-off-the-bone*."


----------



## Greta (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> ... I stay at home all day and sometimes, I just go nuts from being here and not doing anything...



This made me laugh... :laughing: 'cuz I stay at home all day also... and sometimes I just go nuts from being here and not doing anything too... :laughing: ... BUT - I work from home (CPF is my full-time job now) and I am taking on line classes to knock out a Bachelor's Degree. My husband and son are both "not working" right now also... (hubby medically retired back in March, son taking a break from work due to hiatal hernia)... so I send them off to run all kinds of errands and do the cooking and cleaning and such - keeps them out of my hair... and from trying out some of this _STUPID_ stuff! ... but if they really start to annoy me, I might send the URL's to some of these stories to them by email...  oo:


----------



## guiri (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Yeah, I figured CPF might be a full time job and be careful, doesn't take much and all of a sudden you'll be licking your chops every time you see a person walking by...


----------



## Greta (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> ...you'll be licking your chops every time you see a person walking by...



Well... now that I have my husband home full-time after 30 years of him going off to work every day, I do that when he walks by... but perhaps that's different. TMI? :thinking:


----------



## nbp (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, now someone can eat MY eyes after THAT picture. :sick2:


----------



## dc38 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

http://www.newser.com/story/147564/louisiana-cops-bust-another-face-chomper.html

And again, mainstream media says that bath salts are REPORTEDLY involved. However, Cops state that they never conducted a field sobriety test to confirm whether bath salts are truly the issue. This time it's in Louisiana, the state where L4D2 takes place


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

In case you're wondering...

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...e_news_what_does_human_flesh_taste_like_.html


----------



## guiri (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> Well... now that I have my husband home full-time after 30 years of him going off to work every day, I do that when he walks by... but perhaps that's different. TMI? :thinking:



Oh no you didn't!


----------



## guiri (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



nbp said:


> Well, now someone can eat MY eyes after THAT picture. :sick2:



:devil:


----------



## guiri (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Toohotruk said:


> In case you're wondering...
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...e_news_what_does_human_flesh_taste_like_.html



...and now I know..

..and, then there's this guy http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...-serves-own-genitals_n_1543307.html#s=1018957


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Nice!


----------



## guiri (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Toohotruk said:


> Nice!



...and the winner is...THE NUT JOB!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Dude, I literally don't work, I stay at home all day and sometimes, I just go nuts from being here and not doing anything, BUT,
> doing some of the stuff.
> 
> I saw this clip on tv where a kid put his hand on one of them chopping blocks for wood and another smashed his hand with a BIG sledgehammer.
> ...



Some people are just incredibly stupid. Never underestimate the sheer power of human stupidity. It literally has no limits.


----------



## guiri (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

I know but damn, it's depressing and the worst thing is that all the kids now are dumber than $hit. Like my mom said, I'm soo glad I won't be around to see all this crap


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

It definitely seems to be getting worse. :shakehead

I used to think I did some stupid things when I was young, but it was pretty tame compared to now.


----------



## Illum (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Dunno but that Krok stuff...yum, yum...fall of the bone good...



Heh, Its basically supermorphine... It will reduce users life from several decades down to two to three years. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desomorphine

At that rate there won't be much cases left


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" (LSD NOT INVOLVED)*



Illum said:


> Heh, Its basically supermorphine... It will reduce users life from several decades down to two to three years.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desomo...enous injection that causes the early death..


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" (LSD NOT INVOLVED)*

That is gory. When the guy was rolling around it kinda made me nauseous.


----------



## EZO (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

There is an interesting alternative view of the "Bath Salts Epidemic" emerging along the periphery of this phenomenon that contradicts much of what we've heard from the main stream media. Interesting reading.

TIME Magazine published an interesting article, "*Why Drugs Are Getting a Bum Rap in the Miami Face-Eating Attack**"* - _"Despite what the police — and most media — would have you believe, drugs are unlikely to have been the sole cause of the bizarre, violent behavior seen in the Florida 'zombie' case"._

And then there's this: Doctor Tried Bath Salts and Liked It: In Defense of Bath Salts


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

I'm not going to put the picture here, but they now have shots of the homeless man in the ER. Google Image search "Ronald Poppo". Beware, it is pretty disturbing.


----------



## guiri (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Toohotruk said:


> It definitely seems to be getting worse. :shakehead
> 
> I used to think I did some stupid things when I was young, but it was pretty tame compared to now.




I would think that most of the stupid things that people did before was nothing compared to what they're
willing to try now...


----------



## guiri (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Bigpal said:


> I'm not going to put the picture here, but they now have shots of the homeless man in the ER. Google Image search "Ronald Poppo". Beware, it is pretty disturbing.



Damn! He did a number on him 

While looking for his pic, I also found THIS version and I'm just posting it here because I have a question.
What the hell is the purpose of posting a picture when you're going to blur it out soo much you can't even
see WHAT it is?
Duh...

http://www.rightentertainment.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Ronald_Poppo_face.png


----------



## nbp (Jun 11, 2012)

The fact that the fuzzy dot where his face should be is blood red in color and not, well, any shade of human skin, ought to tell you enough. It's sickening what people can do to one another. I read that the cost of putting that man's face back together, just to be functional, not necessarily handsome, could be $1 million in surgeries and medical care.


----------



## guiri (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Well, my point is that it was stupid to put a pic there at all if you're gonna block it out like that.

Yeah, he did a number on him and I'm sure it'll be a fortune attempting to fix him.

When I lived in Sweden, I worked for awhile in a hospital, in plastic surgery, very interesting by the way.

Yeah, people never seize to amaze me


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

I think I'd rather be dead if I were him. There's no way he'll be "normal" again, even with all the money in the world...and I'm pretty sure he doesn't have insurance being homeless and all. I imagine the doctors and the hospital will donate their time, materials, drugs, etc, since it would be a huge bill for someone that _has _good insurance.


----------



## Greta (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Toohotruk said:


> I think I'd rather be dead if I were him. There's no way he'll be "normal" again, even with all the money in the world...and I'm pretty sure he doesn't have insurance being homeless and all. I imagine the doctors and the hospital will donate their time, materials, drugs, etc, since it would be a huge bill for someone that _has _good insurance.



No... the state (read: taxpayers) will pay for it... :ironic:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

All the reconstructive surgery in the world . . . Not even the most brilliant doctors know how to reconstruct the human eye. And I mean actually reconstruct them so they are functional instead of just something that will make his face look almost normal to those who see it.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

It definitely gets passed on to the taxpayers/insurance subscribers in the name of charity. I've seen it happen in the ER before...I spent many, many, many hours in the ER with my dad before he died, and more than once, I heard seemingly healthy, able bodied, but stoned/drunk people in their mid-twenties in the next room, say they are homeless, and can't pay for x-rays, tests, drugs, etc, only to hear the doctor tell them that since they're homeless they don't have to pay ANYTHING. At the same time, my dad, who worked hard over 60 years of his life, struggled to get Medicaid to pay for certain things, often going without certain tests, drugs, treatments, etc, or having to substitute cheaper drugs/treatments because they wouldn't pay for the better stuff. :shakehead

What's wrong with this picture? :thinking:

In the case of the guy that had his face eaten off, obviously he needs some serious help just to survive, so it's not really quite the same thing, at least to me.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Update!

Warning! Graphic new pics of the victim.


----------



## guiri (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Better than the first pics but it still sucks.

What's this island they're talking about when they said he had to be
tough to survive there?


----------



## CamoNinja (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watson_Island


----------



## guiri (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Ok (thanks) but I still don't understand this part..

""The guy has got to be a survivor," Namias said, according to Local10. "Living on Watson Island for all these years, I think he's got to be a survivor, 
and I think he's become very pragmatic about life. On any given day, he's living in the moment."


----------



## CamoNinja (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

As in he had to survive the people, other bums, gangs etc.


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Ok (thanks) but I still don't understand this part..
> 
> ""The guy has got to be a survivor," Namias said, according to Local10. "Living on Watson Island for all these years, I think he's got to be a survivor,
> and I think he's become very pragmatic about life. On any given day, he's living in the moment."



He's been through such unpleasant trials and tribulations, he must have perseverance and appreciation and doesn't take things for granted. 

For Pete's sake, the guy was shot in '76, been homeless since the 70's, now this.

* Sorry CamoNinja, posting around the same time.


----------



## guiri (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Gotcha, the way it was written was like he was on devil's island or something


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Bigpal said:


> He's been through such unpleasant trials and tribulations, he must have perseverance and appreciation and doesn't take things for granted.
> 
> For Pete's sake, the guy was shot in '76, been homeless since the 70's, now this.
> 
> * Sorry CamoNinja, posting around the same time.



Damn! If I knew where to send it to, I'd mail out a lucky rabbit's foot to the poor guy. (And no, not being sarcastic.)


----------



## guiri (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Ehem...

*Ronald Poppo c/o
*

Jackson Memorial Hospital
1611 Northwest 12th Avenue Miami, FL 33136

(305) 585-1111


I'm guessing it'll get there and if not, ask them first...the link is their contact page
http://www.jhsmiami.org/body.cfm?id=23


----------



## blasterman (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



> What's wrong with this picture?



If I answered that honestly and from a truly humanitarian perspective it would be labeled as political and told to take it to the underground.


----------



## Greta (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



blasterman said:


> If I answered that honestly and from a truly humanitarian perspective it would be labeled as political and told to take it to the underground.



blasterman... I'm sure you can express yourself without going *TOO* political. Give it a try... maybe we can have a good discussion and keep it civil. I think that at heart most of us here tend toward being mostly humanitarian. I'd like to see what your thoughts are - and promise to be fair with whether or not it should go to the Underground. Sound good?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> Ehem...
> 
> *Ronald Poppo c/o
> *
> ...



Thanks!

If my computer wasn't crippled as Hell, I would have seen your post earlier today, and called the number. I'll take care of that though, and see if they'll allow a good luck charm to be sent to him, along with a donation.


----------



## nbp (Jun 13, 2012)

The way things are going for that guy, he's probably violently allergic to rabbits and the foot you send him will send him into anaphylactic shock.


----------



## Greta (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*

Text message exchange between my daughter and me today:

Her: I forgot to ask. How was your bath salts research?

Me: There really isn't much out there on it. Very new to the scene - maybe only a year or two. Nasty stuff. Touched on it a little in my paper but basically went with meth for my drug of choice 

Her: Cool! Looks like mr. homeless man is doing better! Pics online of his recovery. Last name poppo.

Me: He got pretty messed up. Saw the pics. Discussion on CPF about it.

Her: I think he looks surprisingly good now. But, he'll probably be blind forever 

Me: It's sad cuz he was just minding his own homeless business and got his face ate off. That just really sucks. Definately not a good day.

Her: Nope. I don't wanna try any drug that could potentially make me a zombie. I don't wanna be a zombie, mommy!

Me: I don't want you to be a zombie either baby. So don't do drugs. Drugs er bad, mkay?

Her: Ok 


Just so you know... my daughter is 30 years old... :laughing:


----------



## guiri (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If my computer wasn't crippled as Hell, I would have seen your post earlier today, and called the number. I'll take care of that though, and see if they'll allow a good luck charm to be sent to him, along with a donation.



At this point in his life, it can only do good...


----------



## guiri (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Greta said:


> Text message exchange between my daughter and me today:
> 
> Her: I forgot to ask. How was your bath salts research?
> 
> ...




How cute....I love you too mommy


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story (gorey; caution)*



Greta said:


> . . . went with meth for my drug of choice
> 
> ~ Greta



Can I use that as my new Sig line?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> At this point in his life, it can only do good...



I honestly can't think of a way it could get worse for him. Maybe a four-leaf clover keychain toy and a bigger donation instead.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" (LSD NOT INVOLVED)*

Yep, drugs are bad...mmmkay...


----------



## guiri (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> I honestly can't think of a way it could get worse for him. Maybe a four-leaf clover keychain toy and a bigger donation instead.



I wonder if you could send a private donation for him personally to have when he gets out and not for the medical stuff? I'm pretty sure they'll take care of him
surgery wise. Especially after all the publicity but then, I have no idea how that works out.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> I wonder if you could send a private donation for him personally to have when he gets out and not for the medical stuff? I'm pretty sure they'll take care of him
> surgery wise. Especially after all the publicity but then, I have no idea how that works out.



Good point. I'll call and ask. Maybe a money order made out to him directly?


----------



## guiri (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> Good point. I'll call and ask. Maybe a money order made out to him directly?



SOunds like an f'ing plan.

Maybe we can take up a collection for him here on CPF and just send one money order from all of us.
IF you do it and if you'd like, since I'm not rich, pop 10-20 bucks in there for me and I'll paypal you the money
(in advance if you'd like).

Maybe then when he gets out he can splurge on something that he normally can't.

Does anyone know WHY the dude attacked him other than wanting his clothes?
Did they know each other?


----------



## Greta (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> Can I use that as my new Sig line?



LOL! Would definately get people to wondering... :thinking:



guiri said:


> SOunds like an f'ing plan.
> 
> Maybe we can take up a collection for him here on CPF and just send one money order from all of us.
> IF you do it and if you'd like, since I'm not rich, pop 10-20 bucks in there for me and I'll paypal you the money
> (in advance if you'd like).



Um... hate to be a "buzz-kill" but please don't organize something like this on CPF. Such things have been abused so badly in the past that we actually had to create a policy against it...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



guiri said:


> SOunds like an f'ing plan.
> 
> Maybe we can take up a collection for him here on CPF and just send one money order from all of us.
> IF you do it and if you'd like, since I'm not rich, pop 10-20 bucks in there for me and I'll paypal you the money
> ...



Unfortunately, as Greta has mentioned, such charitable intentions presented on CPF have been abused to death. Also, I don't have PayPal. Sorry. WAY too many negative experiences from friends and acquaintances who have used P.P.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


> LOL! Would definately get people to wondering... :thinking:



Yeah . . . Your haters might intentionally get themselves addicted to heroin in a mistaken belief that it'll make their crappy flashlight forums as successful as CPF. 

(Would serve them right.)


----------



## Greta (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> Yeah . . . Your haters might intentionally get themselves addicted to heroin in a mistaken belief that it'll make their crappy flashlight forums as successful as CPF.
> 
> (Would serve them right.)



Now now... we are not haters here (ok, maybe some are but we keep it to ourselves...  ) and do not lower ourselves to those levels... :tsk:


----------



## guiri (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately, as Greta has mentioned, such charitable intentions presented on CPF have been abused to death. Also, I don't have PayPal. Sorry. WAY too many negative experiences from friends and acquaintances who have used P.P.



Okie dokie Smokie

Keep us posted on the rabbit's foot n' all though


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

R.I.P.

compassion

born 6/14/2012 12:34 AM
died 6/14/2012 6:24 PM


----------



## Greta (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

LMAO!!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

But who wouldn't want to bite the face off of a pup that cute?


----------



## guiri (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

Ooo, I love pups. Let me nibble on his nose


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

puppies are edible. 

i dont like that my sisters puppy still thinks my fingers or toes are edible too. especially when im walking. it becomes dangerous very fast. hahah.


----------



## guiri (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

Nonsence, I think it's all that grease (from all that cooking) dripping down your legs that makes your toes irresistible


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> But who wouldn't want to bite the face off of a pup that cute?



He's not biting her. That's either their version of a French kiss . . . Or, she was nagging him to death, and he realized he has no hands to put over her mouth. Well . . . That's one way to shut her up.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*



Monocrom said:


> He's not biting her. That's either their version of a French kiss . . . Or, she was nagging him to death, and he realized he has no hands to put over her mouth. Well . . . That's one way to shut her up.



That last one...


----------



## guiri (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*



Monocrom said:


> He's not biting her. That's either their version of a French kiss . . . Or, she was nagging him to death, and he realized he has no hands to put over her mouth. Well . . . That's one way to shut her up.



I had a girlfriend that I used to shut up differently but that's a story for another forum...


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

US man strips naked, bites off chunk of man's arm

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/world/us-man...rm/story-e6frfkyi-1226405188555#ixzz1yUIlbmQ6

Norm


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Zombie apocalypse I tells ya! :duck:


----------



## guiri (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Phew, and I was afraid we'd run out of moving targets to practice on...


----------



## CamoNinja (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Only in America


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

And AGAIN!


----------



## guiri (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Yep, there it is!


----------



## Greta (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*


----------



## guiri (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

That would be the maximum insult wouldn't it?

Yeah, I can see it now...it walks past you and you turn around and go...but, but, but...


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

"oh C´MON REALLY, I AM not worth a taste? ..damn man my life SUCKS!"
followed by *sigh* and *gasp*
.."ooh shiny object, what is it?" or it could be "ooh, a cookie. nom-nom-nom."

and the zombie in background would just do a facepalm and walk away. 

(this would be definately a worthy scetch in some comedy show)


----------



## guiri (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

It would but I don't want to play the part, it would hurt my self esteem


----------



## dc38 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*



Greta said:


>



This reminds me alot of Futurama's Fry...


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story, caution gory*

just wanted to change thread title back to the rational version..


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story, caution gory*

thanks Emp, always nice when you drop by for a spell..


----------



## eh4 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story, caution gory*

People in general are quite suggestible. A similar thing happened after "Reefer Madness" came out... All kinds of anti-marijuana propaganda was briefly made real, some people went crazy, enough to make headlines and cement the myth into our culture for generations.


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story, caution gory*

The toxicology reports are finished and NPR reports that Eugene had no bath salts in his system, only marijuana. No way marijuana contributed to this, he had to be under the influence of something. 

So, I wonder what it was that made him freak. Funny though how all of his symptoms seem to correlate with bath salts. 

Link to story


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

I saw another ARTICLE saying the labs that did the toxicology have a hard time keeping up with synthetic "designer drugs." So he may still have been on something like Bath Salts, or something similar, and they have no way currently to test for them. 

Or it could be that he was just bat-sh*t crazy. :duh2:


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" LSD (likely) Terrible event(s)*

Has to be something. Even if he's just crazy, it would be very unusual for him to start swinging naked on a traffic pole, rip someones clothes off and gnaw their face off. If he was that far gone, I don't think he would have been able to maintain a "non-crazy" persona during his time with friends or family, who all testify he was normal.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story, caution gory*

well, doctors, theres your problem right there; "traces of marijuana" !
Obviously the poor guy wasnt getting enough.


----------



## EZO (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story, caution gory*



Bigpal said:


> Has to be something. Even if he's just crazy, it would be very unusual for him to start swinging naked on a traffic pole, rip someones clothes off and gnaw their face off. If he was that far gone, I don't think he would have been able to maintain a "non-crazy" persona during his time with friends or family, who all testify he was normal.




Hmm, not bath salts........Maybe this really is the start of the Zombie Apocalypse?


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" Cannibal story, caution gory*

one of the first to be eaten: the person whom saw this warning and STOPPED to take a picture!

------------------
edit:and this was my 1300th posting here.. so if i recall right i have been member here about 1300 days as i have about 1msg a day pace hahah. (ok i think i lost several posts during cpf crash but thats besides the point)


----------



## guiri (Jun 30, 2012)

Hah! Awesome pic


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

THIS is pretty interesting.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*



Toohotruk said:


> THIS is pretty interesting.



I'm sorry, but his mother has no right to be surprised or upset in the least little bit that those churches refused to bury her son. From the article, it's clear that he had real emotional problems for years, and that his mom has a selective memory of only the good times. Completely understandable. But also completely understandable that those churches want nothing to do with her son.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

I agree.


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

From what they say about the night before, it sounds like he may have made up his mind on suicide. Maybe took too much whatever, didn't kill him, but really disillusioned him. Synthetic marijuana can be ingested.



> ...Initial studies are focused on the role of synthetic cannabis and psychosis. It seems likely that synthetic cannabis can precipitate psychosis and in some cases it is prolonged. These studies suggest that synthetic cannabinoid intoxication is associated with acute psychosis, worsening of previously stable psychotic disorders... -Wikipedia



And they only found traces of marijuana:



> ...Although synthetic cannabis does not produce positive results in drug tests for cannabis, it is possible to detect its metabolites in human urine... -Wikipedia


----------



## rambo180 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*



Bigpal said:


> From what they say about the night before, it sounds like he may have made up his mind on suicide. Maybe took too much whatever, didn't kill him, but really disillusioned him. Synthetic marijuana can be ingested.
> 
> 
> 
> And they only found traces of marijuana:



The chemicals and metabolites of chemicals in bath salts CAN without too much difficulty be detected in human urine. I have colleagues that have done it (detected it, that is). Also, Cannabis CAN cause psychosis. Bath salts aren't really that new anymore. Its usually almost always been seen before. There are ways to detect it easily.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: "Bath Salts" hysteria based on ignorance continues to run rampant*

Poppo interview.


----------

